# Η αποκαθήλωση του Γέροντα Παστίτσιου



## panadeli (Sep 24, 2012)

Μέχρι στιγμής η είδηση έχει περάσει στα ψιλά, αλλά αν ήμουν διευθυντής ειδήσεων σε τηλεοπτικό σταθμό θα το έπαιζα πρώτο θέμα και αν ήμουν εκδότης εφημερίδας θα το είχα πρωτοσέλιδο. Συνελήφθη την περασμένη Παρασκευή 27χρονος από τα Ψαχνά Ευβοίας επειδή είχε δημιουργήσει σελίδα στο Facebook όπου σατίριζε τον γέροντα Παΐσιο και την ιδιότυπη λατρεία του. Απ' ό,τι διαβάζω, η σύλληψη έγινε με την κατηγορία "της κακόβουλης βλασφημίας και της καθύβρισης θρησκευμάτων μέσω του Facebook". Είχε προηγηθεί, τρεις μέρες νωρίτερα, σχετική ερώτηση στη Βουλή από βουλευτή της Χρυσής Αυγής. Δείτε σχετικά και εδώ.

Δεν χρειάζεται να πω ότι θεωρώ τη σύλληψη αισχρότατη, ενδεικτική των σκοτεινών ατραπών στις οποίες βαδίζει η χώρα. Άντε, στη φυλακή κι ο Πανούσης.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2012)

Μπα, προηγείται ο Μπομπ ο Σφουγγαράκης. (Και μετά κοροϊδεύουμε το Ιράν).


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2012)

Τώρα σοβαρά, αισθάνεστε ότι ζείτε στο Ιράν; Ή στη Λιβύη;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 24, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τώρα σοβαρά, αισθάνεστε ότι ζείτε στο Ιράν; Ή στη Λιβύη;



Προσωπικά όχι. Ο νεαρός που βρέθηκε φυλακή στα καλά καθούμενα, δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 24, 2012)

Δεκάδες διαδικτυακοί γέροντες στη θέση του Παστίτσιου που κατέβηκε βιαίως!
Λε-λε-λευτεριά σ' όσους είναι στα ταψιά! :lol: (σχόλιο στο γιουτούμπιον)


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

Αν έχετε όρεξη να το συζητήσουμε, ενδεχομένως να συζητήσουμε και τα όσα γίνονται από τους μουσουλμάνους εξαιτίας της ταινίας για τον Μωάμεθ, κάτι που απέφυγα επιμελώς αυτές τις ημέρες (λόγω και φόρτου — ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να διαβάσω όσα γράφτηκαν στο σχετικό ιστολόγημα του Σαραντάκου), θα ήθελα να το κάνουμε με πολλή προσοχή και ευαισθησία και όχι πρόχειρες κόντρες μεταξύ μας.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 24, 2012)

Το αλίευσα από του Σαραντάκου, φαντάζομαι είναι έγκυρο:


ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΩΔΙΚΑΣ
…
Άρθρο 198
Κακόβουλη βλασφημία
1. Με φυλάκιση μέχρι δύο ετών τιμωρείται όποιος δημόσια και κακόβουλα βρίζει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο το Θεό.
2. Όποιος, εκτός από τη περίπτωση της παρ.1, εκδηλώνει με βλασφημία έλλειψη σεβασμού προς τα θεία, τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι τριών μηνών.

Άρθρο 199
Καθύβριση θρησκευμάτων
Όποιος δημόσια και κακόβουλα καθυβρίζει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο την Ανατολική Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία του Χριστού ή άλλη θρησκεία ανεκτή στην Ελλάδα τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι δύο ετών.


Οπότε ο πιτσιρικάς κινδυνεύει με δύο χρόνια φυλάκιση. (Ή μήπως δύο _συν_ δύο;)
Ιράν μπορεί να μην είμαστε, αλλά και μόνο η ύπαρξη των παραπάνω διατάξεων δεν τιμά την ελληνική πολιτεία.
Προσωπική άποψη, πάντα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

Να σας πω τον προβληματισμό μου με όσο γίνεται λιγότερα λόγια: είμαι άθεος και άθρησκος, δεν πιστεύω στη βία ως εργαλείο, πιστεύω στην ελευθερία που σέβεται την ελευθερία του άλλου. Αντιλαμβάνομαι επίσης ότι οι άνθρωποι σε μια κοινωνία, που πια καλύπτει τον κόσμο όλο, δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι στον τρόπο που βλέπουν αυτά τα πράγματα. Οι αγράμματοι και τυραννισμένοι μουσουλμάνοι πέφτουν θύματα θρησκευτικών ηγετών με περίεργες ατζέντες. Τι θέλουμε; Θέλουμε να έρθουν οι κοινωνίες πιο κοντά, να σταματήσουν οι λαοί να χρειάζονται το μακαρονοτέρας για να ξεπεράσουν την αθλιότητα της καθημερινότητας και τον τρόμο τού επέκεινα, να καταλάβουν ότι οι λαοί έχουν μεγαλύτερες δυνάμεις από τη βία, να καταλάβουν τη σημασία της ελευθερίας που σέβεται την ελευθερία του άλλου. Είναι σωστή αυτή η ατζέντα; Είναι σωστός αυτός ο κόσμος που ονειρεύομαι για τα παιδιά μου; Αν ναι, ποιες ενέργειες εξυπηρετούν καλύτερα αυτούς τους στόχους; 

Δεν πιστεύω πάντως ότι το να κοροϊδεύεις κάτι που για τον άλλο είναι ιερό και όσιο οδηγεί σε καλύτερη κοινωνία. Μάλλον σε κοινωνία όπου θα αλληλοδερνόμαστε και θα αλληλοκοροϊδευόμαστε οδηγεί. Από την άλλη, όπως και στην περίπτωση της Ρωσίας, πόσο έξυπνο είναι να οδηγείς επιπόλαιους νέους στη φυλακή; Και άλλα πολλά ερωτήματα, δυσεπίλυτα. Προβληματιστείτε ελευθέρως μαζί μου. Βαριέμαι να γράφω άλλα.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν πιστεύω πάντως ότι το να κοροϊδεύεις κάτι που για τον άλλο είναι ιερό και όσιο οδηγεί σε καλύτερη κοινωνία. Μάλλον σε κοινωνία όπου θα αλληλοδερνόμαστε και θα αλληλοκοροϊδευόμαστε οδηγεί.



Πολύ πιθανό να έχεις δίκιο, αλλά αν είναι να βάλουμε στο ζύγι το κατά πόσο τα λόγια ή οι πράξεις κάποιου οδηγούν ή όχι σε καλύτερη κοινωνία, τότε η ελευθερία του λόγου πάει περίπατο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Πολύ πιθανό να έχεις δίκιο, αλλά αν είναι να βάλουμε στο ζύγι το κατά πόσο τα λόγια ή οι πράξεις κάποιου οδηγούν ή όχι σε καλύτερη κοινωνία, τότε η ελευθερία του λόγου πάει περίπατο.


Μη σε ακούσει χρυσαυγίτης να τα λες αυτά. Θα δώσουμε στον χρυσαυγίτη πλήρη ελευθερία του λόγου του μίσους;


Και, κοίτα, panadeli, «προβληματίζομαι» είπα. Δεν έχω βρει τις ισορροπίες μου. Έχω μέσα μου δυο συνήγορους και μαλώνουν συνέχεια.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 24, 2012)

Είμαι λίγο κουρασμένος και δεν μπορώ να γράψω όπως θέλω τις σκέψεις μου, αλλά ήθελα να πω κάπως ότι υπάρχει μια διαφορά ανάμεσα στο _σατιρίζω τον δυνατό από πάνω μου_ και το _σατιρίζω αυτόν που έχω από κάτω μου_, αν με καταλαβαίνετε. Υπάρχει και το _σατιρίζω τον μακρινό μου γείτονα_, που είναι κάπως αδιάφορο. Προσθέτω (μια και προλαβαίνω να κάνω έδιτ) ότι μιλώ για *ηθική* διαφορά, όχι για το πώς θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται νομικά αυτά τα είδη σάτιρας, ας πούμε.
Ήθελα επίσης να σημειώσω πόσο εξωφρενικό μου είχε φανεί που η ΕΤ3 το Πάσχα έδειχνε ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Παΐσιο. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν είναι καν αναγνωρισμένος άγιος, αν σημαίνει κάτι αυτό. Θυμάμαι ότι είχα σκεφτεί, _να πώς είναι η τηλεόραση της χρεοκοπημένης χώρας_.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μη σε ακούσει χρυσαυγίτης να τα λες αυτά. Θα δώσουμε στον χρυσαυγίτη πλήρη ελευθερία του λόγου του μίσους;



Αν με τα λόγια σου υποκινείς τρίτους σε πράξεις βίας, τότε φέρεις κι εσύ μερίδιο ευθύνης για τις πράξεις τους. Υπάρχει σχετική πρόβλεψη στον ποινικό κώδικα, και κατά τη γνώμη μου ορθά.
Είναι άλλο πράγμα όμως να αποδεχόμαστε περιορισμούς στην ελευθερία του λόγου σε περιπτώσεις υποκίνησης πράξεων βίας, και άλλο πράγμα να αποδεχόμαστε αντίστοιχους περιορισμούς σε περιπτώσεις όπου απλά θίγονται τα θρησκευτικά πιστεύω της πλειοψηφίας. Και στο κάτω κάτω, τι το ιδιαίτερο έχουν τα θρησκευτικά πιστεύω; Γιατί όχι τα φιλοσοφικά ή τα πολιτικά ή τα οπαδικά; Όσο ιερός είναι για κάποιον ο γέροντας Παΐσιος, άλλο τόσο ιερός μπορεί να είναι για κάποιον άλλον ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου ή ο Μίμης Δομάζος.

Οι κοινωνίες μας θα γίνουν καλύτερες όταν τα μέλη τους μάθουν να δείχνουν ανοχή στη διαφορετικότητα του άλλου. Όταν μάθουν να αδιαφορούν για έργα τέχνης, βίντεο, ιστοσελίδες κλπ που θίγουν τα οποιαδήποτε πιστεύω τους. Πώς ακριβώς θα γίνει αυτό, δεν ξέρω. Αλλά σίγουρα όχι με την αυτολογοκρισία.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν πιστεύω πάντως ότι το να κοροϊδεύεις κάτι που για τον άλλο είναι ιερό και όσιο οδηγεί σε καλύτερη κοινωνία.


Ξεκινώντας από εκεί, εγώ μπορεί να γράψω ότι η «Αγία» πώς-τη-λέγαν του Αιγάλεω ήταν αγύρτισσα που εκμεταλλευόταν τους πιστούς της, και να βρεθώ στη φυλακή. Και σε κάθε περίπτωση, άλλο είναι να δημιουργήσεις μια σατιρική σελίδα που παραπέμπει σε έναν δήθεν άγιο της ορθοδοξίας, που του αποδίδουν προφητείες και θαυματουργές πράξεις -μόνο ότι θεραπεύει τη φαλάκρα δεν έχω ακούσει- και άλλο είναι να λες «φωτιά και τσεκούρι στους προσκυνημένους».


----------



## bernardina (Sep 24, 2012)

Όπως το αντιλαμβάνεται το κουρασμένο μου μυαλό, η περίπτωση του Παΐσιου κινείται στα δυσδιάκριτα όρια ανάμεσα στο θρησκευτικό -και δη το χριστιανορθόδοξο- αίσθημα και μια άκρως σκοταδιστική, οπισθοδρομική, δεισιδαιμονική ατμόσφαιρα που απολύτως καμία σχέση δεν έχει με τη θρησκεία. Οι φανατικοί οπαδοί του μοναχού τον αντιμετωπίζουν περίπου ως μέντιουμ, που προβλέπει ό,τι εξυπηρετεί αφενός μεν μια πολύ περίεργη "πολιτική" ατζέντα (δεν είναι καθόλου άσχετο το ότι οι περισσότεροι εκστασιάζονται με τις τουρκοφαγικές "προφητείες" του και οραματίζονται Κόκκινες Μηλιές), αφετέρου μια εξαιρετικά συντηρητική αξιακά κοσμοθεωρία (και τι άλλο, δηλαδή, θα μπορούσε να είναι; )
Ακόμη κι αν στο κήρυγμά του υπάρχουν αξιόλογα σημεία, αδυνατώ να αντιληφθώ τι περισσότερο έχουν από, ξέρω 'γώ, τον κατηχητικό λόγο των πατέρων της εκκλησίας. Προφανώς είναι λόγος που εύκολα γίνεται τσιτάτο, ειδικά στις ζόρικες εποχές που ζούμε, επειδή δεν χρειάζεται μελέτη, δεν χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη ανάλυση, δεν χρειάζεται αμφιβολία, με λίγα λόγια δεν χρειάζεται να βάλει κανείς το μυαλό του να δουλέψει κριτικά, παρά μόνο να απομνημονεύσει "προφητείες".
Άλλωστε, οι κύκλοι που τις διακινούν και τις προπαγανδίζουν, και μας τις έχουν κάνει κλύσμα, δεν διακρίνονται για την ανοιχτομυαλιά και την προοδευτικότητά τους (δεν θέλετε να εκφραστώ χειρότερα...)  Υπ' αυτή την έννοια, θεωρώ _επιεικώς _υπερβολική αντίδραση τη σύλληψη του νεαρού. Και επιπλέον, και μόνο επειδή το _απαίτησε _η γνωστή* εγκληματική οργάνωση *Χρυσή Αυγή, αν ήμουν εισαγγελέας με αχλαμπούχλα θα τον άφηνα στην ησυχία του. Γιατί εδώ δεν προσβάλλεται κανένα θρησκευτικό αίσθημα. Καυτηριάζεται ο εγκεφαλικός κάλος ορισμένων -δυστυχώς πολλών- ατόμων. Και, Νίκελ, δεν νομίζω ότι ο άνθρωπος είχε καμιά φιλοδοξία να γίνει μπροστάρης για τη δημιουργία κανενός θαυμαστού καινούργιου κόσμου ανεκτικότητας και δεν ξερωτιάλλο. 

Εν κατακλείδι, ναι --αν το καλοσκεφτεί κανείς, τέτοιου είδους αντιδράσεις δεν διαφέρουν παρά μόνο ως τάξη μεγέθους από τις αντίστοιχες μουσουλμανικές υστερίες.
Άντε, με το καλό και burqa police...


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

Σκόρπια σχόλια: Δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως σεβασμό για τον κινηματογραφιστή που έφτιαξε το βδέλυγμα εναντίον του Μωάμεθ. Αν μου έλεγαν ότι είναι βαλτός των αγιατολάδων για να ξεσηκώσουν τον κόσμο τους, δεν θα μου φαινόταν περίεργο. Και για τις γελοιογραφίες δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Θα μπορούσε ίσως να ζήσει ο πολιτισμός χωρίς αυτές. Αλλά όταν φτάνουμε σε λογοτεχνικά έργα σαν τους Σατανικούς στίχους, αρχίζω να βρίσκω τις δικές μου γραμμές. Δεν μπορώ να ανεχτώ ότι οι αγιατολάδες θα μου πουν τι θα διαβάσω ή ότι θα επικηρύξουν αγαπημένους συγγραφείς. Η έννοια της ελευθερίας του λόγου δεν είναι απόλυτη. Λογοκρινόμαστε και αυτολογοκρινόμαστε συνεχώς. Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι, νομίζω, να βρουν οι δύο πολιτισμοί ένα modus vivendi: ναι, θα απαγορεύω τα σκουπίδια που φαίνεται να έχουν σαν αποκλειστικό σκοπό να σε προκαλέσουν, αλλά δεν μπορώ να απαγορεύω τον προβληματισμό. Μουσουλμάνε, προβληματίσου κι εσύ, άντε. 

Palavra, είναι σχεδόν καθήκον του ελεύθερου σκεπτόμενου ανθρώπου να ξεμπροστιάζει τους τσαρλατάνους — αλλά με τρόπο που δεν θα τους δικαιώνει στα μάτια των ηλίθιων οπαδών τους και δεν θα διαιωνίζει το χάσμα και την τύφλα τους. Όλους τους τσαρλατάνους. Και τους πιο επίσημους ακόμα. Γιατί ας μην ξεχνάμε: ο επίσημος τσαρλατανισμός είναι στο Σύνταγμά μας. 

Ειδικότερα: Αν πιστεύετε ότι ο τρόπος για να δουν το φως οι κακόμοιροι που πέφτουν θύματα των εκμεταλλευτών της μνήμης ενός μοναχού είναι να γεμίσει το Facebook με Παστίτσιους, μάλλον ο Διαφωτισμός χρησιμοποιεί πια τα ευτελέστερα των όπλων του.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2012)

Πριν καμιά δεκαπενταριά χρόνια πρωτοάκουσα για τον Παϊσιο από έναν ξάδερφό μου θρησκευόμενο κι ένας συμφοιτητής μου ότι είχε πάρει σβάρνα τα κατσάβραχα στο Άγιο Όρος κι είχαν πάει να βρουν τον Παϊσιο, αλλά δεν το είχε περιγράψει σαν καμιά εμπειρία που του άλλαξε τη ζωή ή τίποτα συγκλονιστικό και γι'αυτό ίσως δεν είχα δώσει σημασία. Εξακολουθώ να μην δίνω σημασία και δεν πιστεύω ότι ο Γέροντας έχει γίνει κάλτ (σικ). 
Τα περί παστίτσιου απλώς μου ανοίγουν την όρεξη κι έχω πει να χάσω κάνα κιλό οπότε δεν βοηθάνε. Επειδή δεν έχω δει την περίφημη σελίδα, μήπως μπορεί κανείς να μας διαφωτίσει για το περιεχόμενο;


ΥΓ Φυσικά το πιο ξεκαρδιστικό ανέκδοτο που έχω ακούσει και που πάντα με κάνει να γελάω είναι βλάσφημο- βλασφημότατο αλλά άλλο να το λες μεταξύ ομοϊδεατών που δεν θα παρεξηγηθούν, κι άλλο να φτιάξεις γκρουπ στο φέισμπουκ και να το διαδίδεις και σε αυτούς που δεν παίρνουν τόσο ελαφρά το θέμα.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 25, 2012)

Από αυτό το λινκ είχε βρει νωρίτερα, πριν από κανα τρίωρο, τη σελίδα του γέροντα Παρίσιου, που αντικατέστησε τον γέροντα Παστίτσιο. Τώρα δεν λειτουργεί, προφανώς λογοκρίθηκε κι αυτό.

Απντέιτ: Δεν ενδεικτικά εδώ.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 25, 2012)

Ο γέρων φασισμός, του Καρτέσιου.

Σύλληψη στο Facebook - Ρεζίλι παγκοσμίως! #FreeGeronPastitsios , του Άρη Δημοκίδη στο Lifo.

Κάποια τιτιβίσματα στο #FreeGeronPastitsios είναι πολύ εύστοχα:
- Χρυσή Αυγή: Μαζί τον φάγαμε 
- Η ηθική κατάρρευση ξεκίνησε από τη διαφήμιση της Misko με τον Ακάκιο. #20xroniaFoivos μετά φτάσαμε στον Παστίτσιο 
- Βρέθηκε γιαφκα με ένα ταψί παστιτσιο, ένα λάπτοπ, ανατρεπτικά βιβλία και μικροποσοτητα ελεύθερης σκέψης. 
- Το ότι έγινε άρση απορρήτου για μη κακουργηματική πράξη απλά επειδή το ζήτησε η ΧΑ, το συνειδητοποιήσαμε;
- Ο Γέρων Παστίτσιος φυλακή κι ο Γέρων Ευφραίμ ελεύθερος

Η άποψη του ηλεδικηγόρου: Σύλληψη κατόχου σατιρικής σελίδας στο facebook


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Κάποια πράγματα τα 'χω λυμένα μέσα μου: 
- για το θέμα της φυλάκισης του επιπόλαιου νέου ή των Ρωσίδων τραγουδιστριών, τα έχω γράψει: ούτε μια νύχτα δεν θα 'πρεπε να περάσουν στη φυλακή. (Είμαι υπέρ του community service σε περίπτωση ενοχής.)
- για το θέμα της άρσης του απορρήτου: θα έπρεπε να γίνει χωριστή συζήτηση. Ας μη μετατοπίσουμε εκεί τον προβληματισμό μας.
- περί κάποιων που το παίζουν «unholier than thou», του είδους «Is Greek law now as ridiculous as that in a Muslim theocracy?»: Υπερβολές. Άλλωστε, είμαι περίεργος τι θα συνέβαινε αν έφτιαχνα στο Facebook σελίδα όπου θα γελοιοποιούσα με παρόμοιο τρόπο τη Μητέρα Τερέζα και το γεγονός ότι οι Καθολικοί περιμένουν να έρθει το δεύτερο θαύμα για να την αγιοποιήσουν.

Εκεί που δεν έχω απαντήσεις ακόμα: Θα έκανε σωστά το Facebook να κλείσει το ίδιο τη σελίδα αν έπαιρνε από κάποιους καλούς χριστιανούς μια επιστολή που θα εξηγούσε γιατί θεωρούν ότι η συγκεκριμένη σελίδα ξεπερνούσε κάποια όρια ευπρέπειας; Θα έκανε καλά το Γκουγκλ να μπλοκάρει τα βιντεάκια που διακωμωδούν τον Μωάμεθ με τρόπο απολύτως αναξιοπρεπή;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 25, 2012)

Να το θέσω με ιστορικούς όρους: έχω την εντύπωση πως αν έβγαινε _τώρα_ το Life of Brian, θα είχε παρόμοια προβλήματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Να το θέσω με ιστορικούς όρους: έχω την εντύπωση πως αν έβγαινε _τώρα_ το Life of Brian, θα είχε παρόμοια προβλήματα.



Δηλαδή, αν το βλέπαμε να κυκλοφορεί σε παραγωγή των Εμιράτων, θα βγαίναμε στους δρόμους και (ταις πρεσβείαις της Θεοτόκου) θα καίγαμε αραβικές πρεσβείες;
:scared:


----------



## Marinos (Sep 25, 2012)

Κάποιοι θα έλεγαν ότι οι Μόντι Πάιθον το παίζουν «unholier than thou». Όπως αυτό με τη μητέρα Τερέζα. :cheek:
(Για το ηθικό κομμάτι, τα είπα παραπάνω: ο καθείς ας σατιρίζει τα δικά του)


----------



## panadeli (Sep 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άλλωστε, είμαι περίεργος τι θα συνέβαινε αν έφτιαχνα στο Facebook σελίδα όπου θα γελοιοποιούσα με παρόμοιο τρόπο τη Μητέρα Τερέζα και το γεγονός ότι οι Καθολικοί περιμένουν να έρθει το δεύτερο θαύμα για να την αγιοποιήσουν.



Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει τέτοια σελίδα στο Facebook, αλλά σελίδα για το Flying Spaghetti Monster, από το οποίο προφανέστατα εμπνεύστηκε ο νεαρός τον γέροντα Παστίτσιο, υπάρχει, χωρίς να έχει συλληφθεί κανένας.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 25, 2012)

Πάμπολλα άρθρα που σατιρίζουν τη Μητέρα Τερέζα βρίσκω σε αυτόν τον ιστότοπο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε ότι θα τη λέμε κάτι άλλο — ας πούμε, Μητέρα Πλερέζα.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 25, 2012)

Ωραίο, αλλά έτσι όπως ξεκινάς τη φυλακή δεν βλέπω να τη γλιτώνεις...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν πιστεύω ότι ο Γέροντας έχει γίνει κάλτ (σικ).


Στην Ελλάδα; Απίστευτα ισχυρό λατρευτικό (ναι, λατρευτικό) σχετικό ρεύμα υπάρχει — σε επίπεδα σέχτας. Οπότε, ναι: _*έχει*_ γίνει καλτ.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν πιστεύω πάντως ότι το να κοροϊδεύεις κάτι που για τον άλλο είναι ιερό και όσιο οδηγεί σε καλύτερη κοινωνία.


Προφανώς, αλλά δεν πρόκειται ακριβώς περί αυτού εδώ. Το μείζον στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι αν είναι θεμιτό να παρέμβει το κράτος. Για μένα όχι, όπως και σε πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις, που επίσης δεν οδηγούν σε καλύτερη κοινωνία (π.χ. απλή εξύβριση). 



nickel said:


> είμαι άθεος και άθρησκος


Άσχετο: καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να είναι κάποιος άθρησκος αλλά όχι άθεος, μπορεί όμως να είναι κάποιος άθεος και να μην είναι και άθρησκος;


----------



## panadeli (Sep 25, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Άσχετο: καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να είναι κάποιος άθρησκος αλλά όχι άθεος, μπορεί όμως να είναι κάποιος άθεος και να μην είναι και άθρησκος;



Φυσικά. Υπάρχουν κοσμικές οργανώσεις που έχουν όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά μιας θρησκευτικής οργάνωσης. Από οπαδικά σχήματα (ΠΑΟ-θρησκεία-θύρα 13) μέχρι πολιτικούς σχηματισμούς (ονόματα δεν λέμε, οικογένειες δεν θίγουμε). Τα μέλη ενός τέτοιου σχήματος θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να είναι άθεα, δηλαδή να μην πιστεύουν στην ύπαρξη ενός υπερβατικού θεού, αλλά δύσκολα θα τα χαρακτήριζα άθρησκα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 25, 2012)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί γίνεται σύγκριση του "επιπόλαιου νέου" -τη σελίδα του δεν την έχω δει, αλλά αποκλείεται να έκανε συνειδητοποιημένη σάτιρα των τσαρλατάνων της εκκλησίας που εμπορεύονται τα κοκαλάκια του τάδε αγίου, την κάρα του δείνα αγίου και τη ζώνη της τάδε αγίας; Πόσο επιπόλαιη μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί η στάση αυτή;- με το σόου των Pussy Riots. Στην τελική η σάτιρα δεν έγινε μέσα σε θρησκευτικό χώρο ώστε να προσβάλει τους πιστούς. Θέλεις μπαίνεις στη σελίδα, δεν θέλεις δεν μπαίνεις στη σελίδα. Κι από πότε ο Παίσιος έγινε ιερή μορφή της ορθοδοξίας και έγινε έγκλημα καθοσιώσεως η σάτιρά του; Με την ίδια λογική να κάψουμε και την Πάπισσα Ιωάννα γιατί κοροϊδεύει αυτές τις αγυρτείες. Αγνοούσα ότι υπήρχαν σχετικές διατάξεις στον ποινικό κώδικα και λυπάμαι πολύ. Δεν βρίσκω λόγια αρκετά βαριά να καταδικάσω τη συγκεκριμένη σύλληψη. Θα περίμενα τουλάχιστον την ίδια ευαισθησία από την πολιτεία για τις δημόσιες δηλώσεις του Γ. Λαγού της Χρυσής Αυγής στο Πέραμα για τους Αιγύπτιους ψαράδες, όταν λίγες ώρες μετά έγιναν οι γνωστές επιθέσεις στη μονοκατοικία με τους πέντε Αιγύπτιους. Τι τα μπλέκεις, θα μου πείτε...Ναι, τι τα μπλέκουμε...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 25, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Το αλίευσα από του Σαραντάκου, φαντάζομαι είναι έγκυρο:
> ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΩΔΙΚΑΣ
> Άρθρο 198
> Κακόβουλη βλασφημία
> ...


Βεβαίως και είναι έγκυρο, και βεβαίως και είναι ντροπή για το ελληνικό κράτος να υπάρχουν ακόμη αυτά τα άρθρα. Όταν ο Τατσόπουλος πριν μια εβδομάδα περίπου ρώτησε στη Βουλή αν θα καταργηθεί το άρθρο περί βλασφημίας, ο υπουργός δικαιοσύνης απάντησε σαφώς ΟΧΙ, με μπόλικη σάλτσα βέβαια. Απάντηση στο επίσημο ερώτημα του βουλευτή δεν έχει δοθεί ακόμη, αλλά προφορικά δόθηκε, όπως μπορείτε να δείτε στη σελίδα 60 των πρακτικών της Βουλής, 17-9-201.

Ας μου πει κάποιος τι είναι η "θρησκευτική ειρήνη" και γιατι χρήζει ιδιαίτερης μνείας και προστασίας, χώρια από την ειρήνη γενικώς, καθώς και γιατί πρέπει να προστατεύονται από καθύβριση τα θρησκεύματα και τα θεία, δεν φτάνει που προστατεύονται τα πρόσωπα; Και κυρίως από πού και ως που το κράτος αναγνωρίζει και χρησιμοποιεί στους νόμους του την έννοια της "βλασφημίας" - κακόβουλης ή μη αδιάφορο αυτό - μια έννοια που έχει νόημα αποκλειστικά και μόνο μέσα σε θρησκευτικό πλαίσιο και που θα έπρεπε να αφορά μόνο τους πιστούς κάθε δόγματος.

Εγώ που αμφισβητώ όλα τα δόγματα όλων των θρησκειών, δηλαδή, είμαι κάργα βλάσφημη, προφανώς. Και το αν είμαι κακόβουλη ή όχι, θα το κρίνει ο εκάστοτε δικαστής, θρησκόληπτος ή μη. Ωραία.


Παρεμπιπτόντως, υπάρχουν κι άλλο άρθρο όπου θα μπορούσαν να πατήσουν για να κατηγορήσουν τον νεαρό:



> *Άρθρο 365*
> Οποιος προσβάλλει τη μνήμη νεκρού με βάναυση ή κακόβουλη εξύβριση ή με συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση (άρθρ. 363) τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι έξι μηνών.
> σχετικά και τα παρακάτω:
> *Άρθρο 362*
> ...


Καλά που δεν το σκέφτηκε κανείς (ακόμη). Και εδώ μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε γιατί θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ειδικό άρθρο για προσβολή μνήμης νεκρού (ίσως επειδή μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι αν δεν το διευκρινίσουν, θα ισχύει μονάχα για ζωντανούς).




nickel said:


> Δεν πιστεύω πάντως ότι το να κοροϊδεύεις κάτι που για τον άλλο είναι ιερό και όσιο οδηγεί σε καλύτερη κοινωνία. Μάλλον σε κοινωνία όπου θα αλληλοδερνόμαστε και θα αλληλοκοροϊδευόμαστε οδηγεί.


Ενδεχομένως. Το συζητάμε αυτό.

Και στο αναμεταξύ συζητάμε πού οδηγεί μια κοινωνία όπου δεν τολμάς να πεις κουβέντα για τα πιστεύω ορισμένων, επειδή είναι εύθικτοι. Αυτό που πρέπει να αλλάξει δεν είναι το ύφος της σάτιρας, αλλά η αντίληψη ότι οι θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις οφείλουν να απολαμβάνουν κάποιο είδος ασυλίας από σάτιρα, ακόμη και από αμφισβήτηση. Να κατανοήσουν οι θρήσκοι ότι δεν μπορούν να απαιτούν να είναι στο απυρόβλητο επειδή πληγώνονται βαθιά όταν σατιρίζει κάποιος τα "ιερά και όσιά" τους. Δυο μέτρα και δυο σταθμά δεν έχει.

Σαφώς και προφανώς όμως, η ποινικοποίηση της σάτιρας, καλόγουστης ή όχι, σκληρής ή όχι, είναι απαράδεκτη. Η όλη συζήτηση παραπάνω δείχνει ότι δεν διαφωνεί κανείς σε αυτό.




nickel said:


> Μη σε ακούσει χρυσαυγίτης να τα λες αυτά. Θα δώσουμε στον χρυσαυγίτη πλήρη ελευθερία του λόγου του μίσους;.


Φυσικά. Πώς αλλιώς θα αξιώσουμε να έχουμε εμείς πλήρη ελευθερία του λόγου της αγάπης, ή του οποιουδήποτε άλλου λόγου;

Δεν είναι αβασάνιστη αυτή η άποψη, το έχω σκεφτεί πολύ κι έχω προβληματιστεί πολύ, με αφορμή καταγγελία που έγινε προ διετίας κατά του Αμβρόσιου (μητροπολίτη Καλαβρύτων κι Αιγιαλείας) για λόγο μίσους κατά των άθεων, και στην οποία ενώ αρχικά συμμετείχα, στη συνέχεια απέσυρα τη συμμετοχή μου.

Ελευθερία λόγου για όλους, ή για κανέναν.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 25, 2012)

Κατ' αρχάς, αν η ελληνική δικαιοσύνη δεν είχε δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά, με βάση το άρθρο 199 του Π.Κ. (καθύβριση θρησκευμάτ*ων*) θα έπρεπε να είχε χώσει μέσα τη χρυσή αυγή και πολλούς ανεξέλληνες συμπούρμπουλους για καθύβριση του Ισλάμ και του εβραϊσμού. Τώρα τους έπιασε ο πόνος, που θίχτηκε ο Γέρων - αλλά θα μου πεις, πώς θα πουλάει η Ελεύθερη Ώρα εφημερίδες αν αποκαθηλωθεί ο Γέρων και δεν έχουμε κανέναν να του βάζουμε προφητείες στο στόμα; Έχει χάσει τη λάμψη του και ο Νοστράδαμος...


AoratiMelani said:


> Ελευθερία λόγου για όλους, ή για κανέναν.


Είναι πολύ διαφορετική η ελευθερία του λόγου από τα κηρύγματα μίσους, και την έμμεση ή άμεση παρακίνηση σε εγκληματικές ενέργειες. Θέλω να πω, να δώσουμε στον κάθε χρυσαπαυτό πλήρη ελευθερία του λόγου, παίρνουμε όμως ως πολιτισμένη κοινωνία πάνω μας την ευθύνη των εγκλημάτων που ενδέχεται να προκαλέσει ο λόγος του; Γιατί είναι άλλο να σατιρίζεις (ή να κοροϊδεύεις) ένα θρήσκευμα, και άλλο να λες «διώξτε/σκοτώστε όλους τους Χ γιατί είναι κατώτεροι/βρωμάνε/δε μ' αρέσει μύτη τους». Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, είναι ξεκάθαρο όχι μόνο ότι ο ομιλών πρέπει να χάσει το δικαίωμά του να εκφράζεται, αλλά πρέπει να τιμωρηθεί και για τα λεγόμενά του.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 25, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, είναι ξεκάθαρο όχι μόνο ότι ο ομιλών πρέπει να χάσει το δικαίωμά του να εκφράζεται, αλλά πρέπει να τιμωρηθεί και για τα λεγόμενά του.


Έτσι νόμιζα κι εγώ, μέχρι που είδα ότι δεν είναι καθόλου ξεκάθαρο. Κάπου πρέπει να βάλεις τη διαχωριστική γραμμή, κι εκεί αρχίζει το πρόβλημα: πού θα την βάλεις; με ποια κριτήρια; ποιος θα εφαρμόζει αυτά τα κριτήρια; μήπως τελικά θα είμαστε όλοι έρμαια του κάθε δικαστή που μπορεί να κρίνει ότι θίγοντας τον τάδε προφήτη εξοργίζεις τους οπαδούς του και άρα εμμέσως παρακινείς σε πράξεις μίσους; 

Για σένα και για μένα μπορεί να μοιάζει ξεκάθαρο, αλλά είναι εξίσου ξεκάθαρο για όλους, και με τον ίδιον τρόπο, ή όχι;

Α παρεμπιπτόντως να πούμε ότι η θρησκεία του Πασταφαριανισμού απέκτησε έναν νέο οσιομάρτυρα στο πρόσωπο του Παστίτσιου, η μνήμη του οποίου θα εορτάζεται πλέον κάθε 21η Σεπτεμβρίου, ημέρα της μαρτυρικής φυλάκισής του, με ομαδική παστιτσοφαγία.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 25, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με την Παλάβρα ότι ορισμένα πράγματα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται ως "ιδιώνυμα". Δεν μπορεί, εν ονόματι της ελευθερίας του λόγου, κάποιος να εκθειάζει εγκλήματα, π.χ. την παιδοφιλία. Νομίζω ότι στη Γερμανία είναι ιδιώνυμο η εκθείαση του ναζισμού. Κάνω λάθος;


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Το θέμα είναι καυτό και βλέπω να αναπτύσσονται διαφορετικές απόψεις, ιδίως ερωτήματα που κρέμονται μπροστά μου χωρίς απάντηση και, αν απαντηθούν εδώ, κάτι θα έχει βγει. Έπιασε το θέμα και ο Σαραντάκος («Τι παστίτσιο είναι αυτό;»). Δεν ξέρω αν θα βρω χρόνο να συμμετάσχω σήμερα, ίσως αργότερα. Αλλά εσείς μην κρατηθείτε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Νομίζω ότι στη Γερμανία είναι ιδιώνυμο η εκθείαση του ναζισμού.


Αυτό ισχύει. Επίσης, σε πολλές χώρες (π.χ. Γαλλία), είναι αδίκημα η «άρνηση του Ολοκαυτώματος».


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Από το άρθρο του Κώστα Γιαννακίδη στο Protagon.gr:

Υπάρχουν δε δημοσιεύματα για θαύματα που πραγματοποιήθηκαν με τη χρήση χώματος από το μνήμα του. Εδώ θα έκανε θαύματα και ένας εισαγγελέας με κριτική διάθεση απέναντι σε εκδόσεις, εκπομπές και θείες παρεμβάσεις. Είναι δυνατόν να μην εντοπίζουν ούτε μία απόπειρα εξαπάτησης των αφελών; Αλλά και η Δικαιοσύνη με το Ευαγγέλιο κάνει τη δουλειά της. Αν μάλιστα εσείς φτιάξετε μία σελίδα μέσω της οποίας θα ισχυρίζεστε ότι ο λόγος του Παΐσιου στοιχειοθετείται από απλοϊκές σκέψεις που χρησιμοποιούνται από κοινούς απατεώνες, το πιθανότερο είναι να σας μαζέψουν.

Ενώ οι κοροϊδίες μπορεί να είναι αντιπαραγωγικές, οι ιστοσελίδες και τα δημοσιεύματα που αποκαλύπτουν πώς γίνεται η εξαπάτηση των αφελών (όχι μόνο σ' αυτή την περίπτωση) είναι, πιστεύω, παραγωγική δουλειά και θα έπρεπε να γίνεται, ακόμα και με κίνδυνο — όχι τόσο από εισαγγελείς όσο από μπράβους που θα εκπροσωπούν τα συμφέροντα που θίγονται.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό ισχύει. Επίσης, σε πολλές χώρες (π.χ. Γαλλία), είναι αδίκημα η «άρνηση του Ολοκαυτώματος».



'Οντως ισχύει. Άυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να ισχύει. Διαφορετικές απόψεις.

Εντωμεταξύ έμαθα ότι δικάζεται σήμερα στο Β´Αυτόφωρο Μονομελές Νο 67 και τελευταίο με τις δίκες να ξεκινούν μετά τις 13.30 (Κτίριο 2 αίθουσα 1, Ευελπίδων). Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει.

ΕΔΙΤ: δεν ξέρω αν έχει λινκάρει κανείς και αυτό το σχετικό άρθρο του e-lawyer.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 25, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Έτσι νόμιζα κι εγώ, μέχρι που είδα ότι δεν είναι καθόλου ξεκάθαρο. Κάπου πρέπει να βάλεις τη διαχωριστική γραμμή, κι εκεί αρχίζει το πρόβλημα: πού θα την βάλεις; με ποια κριτήρια; ποιος θα εφαρμόζει αυτά τα κριτήρια;


Αυτό ωστόσο ισχύει για την εφαρμογή της δικαιοσύνης εν γένει. Π.χ., τι σημαίνει εξύβριση γενικώς; Ποιος ορίζει την εξύβριση; Τι σημαίνει προσβολή της προσωπικότητας; Ποιος την ορίζει; Τι σημαίνει βιαιοπραγία; Ποιος την ορίζει και πώς εφαρμόζεται; Τι σημαίνει ναρκωτικό; Με ποια κριτήρια ορίζεται; 

Τι σημαίνει αυτοάμυνα; Αν κάποιος με χαστουκίσει κι εγώ του σπάσω το κεφάλι, σημαίνει ότι εγώ, επειδή ο άλλος με χτύπησε πρώτος, δεν θα τιμωρηθώ, έτσι δεν είναι; Όχι, δεν είναι. Γιατί μας λείπουν ένα σωρό παράμετροι που επηρεάζουν την απόφαση του δικαστηρίου. Αν με χαστουκίσει ένα παιδάκι και του σπάσω το κεφάλι, θα πάω φυλακή. Αν με χαστουκίσει ένας επίδοξος βιαστής που με απειλεί με πιστόλι και του σπάσω το κεφάλι, δεν θα πάω φυλακή (κλπ, κλπ).

Αυτό που θέλω να πω -για να γυρίσω και στο θέμα μας- είναι ότι όταν υπάρχει σαφής σχέση αιτίας και αποτελέσματος σε αυτά που λέμε (κήρυγμα μίσους -> διάδοση εχθρικών συναισθημάτων -> ενδεχόμενο πρόκλησης ηθικής και σωματικής βλάβης σε άλλους), τότε σαφώς αυτά που λέμε θα έπρεπε να τιμωρούνται. Ναι, υπάρχει υποκειμενικό στοιχείο, αλλά όπως είπα και παραπάνω, αυτό υπάρχει σε κάθε πτυχή δημιουργίας του νόμου και εφαρμογής του. Ειδάλλως, αν ορίσουμε ότι η ελευθερία του λόγου είναι απεριόριστη, τότε μπαίνουμε σε επικίνδυνα νερά: αυτό εδώ είναι ή δεν είναι έκφραση προσωπικής άποψης;




Είναι. Μην είναι όμως και παρακίνηση για διάπραξη εγκλήματος; Και μάλιστα από εκλεγμένη εκπρόσωπο μερικών χιλιάδων συμπολιτών μας;


----------



## sarant (Sep 25, 2012)

Η δίκη του 27χρονου πήρε αναβολή.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 25, 2012)

Αγιότατοι επίσκοποι,
Όπως γνωρίζουμε το κόμμα της Χ.Α., που ο αρχηγός του και στελέχη του υμνούσαν τον Αντίχριστο, τον Εωσφόρο και τον Πάνα, διαμαρτυρήθηκε για τη σάτιρα σε βάρος του μοναχού Παϊσιου του Τουρκοφάγου (αποφοίτου τρίτης Δημοτικού), που φέρεται από τους εμπόρους της μνήμης του πως ήξερε να λέει το φλυτζάνιον, χωρίς να επεμβαίνει ο κ.Εισαγγελεύς για τη νοσηρή αντιχριστιανική εχθροπάθεια και διατάραξη των διεθνών σχέσεων της χώρας: «Θα έρθει η ώρα που και οι άπιστοι άρχοντες, θα καταλάβουν ότι αν δεν υπάρχει πίστη δεν μπορεί να σταθεί ο κόσμος και θα επιβάλουν κάπου να πιστεύουν, για να κρατούν τον κόσμο. Μετά από χρόνια, μια μέρα αν δεν κάνεις προσευχή, θα σε κλείνουν φυλακή! Θα δίνης λογαριασμό στον άρχοντα αν προσευχήθηκες ή όχι! ..Θα έρθουν τα πράγματα στη θέση τους… Ο διάβολος έχει τρία πλοκάμια. Για τους φτωχούς τον κουμμουνισμό…Οι Τούρκοι «θα καταστραφούν. Θα σβήσουν από το χάρτη, διότι είναι ένα έθνος, το οποίο δεν προέκυψε από την ευλογία του Θεού.. Όταν ακούσετε ότι τα νερά του Ευφράτη τα κόβουν ψηλά οι Τούρκοι με φράγματα να ξέρετε ότι ήδη μπήκαμε στην προετοιμασία του Αρμαγεδώνα, και ότι διακόσια εκατομμύρια στρατός θα διαβή τον Ευφράτη για την Μέση Ανατολή και ότι το ξανθόν γένος δηλαδή οι ρώσοι θα πολεμήσουν εναντίον της Τουρκίας.». Το μέντιουμ λάνσαρε από την κρατική ΕΤ3 και ο υπόδικος για τοκογλυφία-εκβιασμούς ευσεβέστατος κ.Φερέτης.

Η Αστυνομία και ο κ.Εισαγγελεύς, αντί να μπουκάρουν στο μπλογκ του Βατοπεδίου, έκαναν έφοδο το σπίτι του μπλόγκερ, κατέσχεσαν το κομπιούτερ του κλπ επικαλούμενοι τα αυστηρότατα άρθρα 198 και 199 του Π.Κ., που ισχύουν στην ισλαμική Δημοκρατία του Ελλαδιστάν:

Άρθρο 198

Κακόβουλη βλασφημία.
1. Με φυλάκιση μέχρι δύο ετών τιμωρείται όποιος δημόσια και κακόβουλα βρίζει με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο το Θεό.

2. Όποιος εκτός από την περίπτωση της παρ. 1, εκδηλώνει δημόσια με βλασφημία έλλειψη σεβασμού προς τα θεία, τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι τριών μηνών.

Τροποποιήσεις του Ποινικού Κώδικα βάσει του νόμου 4055/2012

Η δεύτερη παράγραφος του άρθρου 198 του Ποινικού Κώδικα αντικαθίσταται ως εξής: «2. Όποιος, εκτός από την περίπτωση της παραγράφου 1, εκδηλώνει δημόσια με βλασφημία έλλειψη σεβασμού προς τα θεία, τιμωρείται με κράτηση έως έξι (6) μήνες ή με πρόστιμο έως τρεις χιλιάδες (3.000) ευρώ.»

Άρθρο 199

Καθύβριση θρησκευμάτων

Όποιος δημόσια και κακόβουλα καθυβρίζει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο την Ανατολική Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία του Χριστού ή άλλη θρησκεία ανεκτή στην Ελλάδα (Καθολικούς, Ισλάμ κλπ άγιοι Συνοδικοί και κ.Εισαγγελέα) τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι δύο ετών.

Αγιότατοι πατέρες,
Επειδή δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ πως ο κ.Εισαγγελεύς (κατά νόμον εποπτευόμενος από τον κ.Ρουπακιώτη παρακαλώ!) είναι αδαής, ούτε πως έδρασε κατ’εντολήν ή κάτω από το φόβο της Χ.Α. , ούτε πως έδρασε κάτω από την πίεση κυβερνητικών παραγόντων της ΝΔ, που συναγωνίζεται λαχανιασμένα τώρα με τη Χ.Α. για τις ψήφους των φανατικών “πιστών”, επειδή ο μοναχός Παϊσιος δεν πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις του Νόμου (δεν είναι Θεός, δεν ανήκει στα θεία δεν είναι η ενσάρκωση της Ανατολικής Εκκλησίας, της οποίας δεν είναι ούτε άγιος-πολλοί από τους οποίους όπως γνωρίζετε είναι αισχροί δολοφόνοι και ελεύθερα επικρίνονται, χωρίς αυτό να θεωρηθεί βλασφημία-ούτε καν όσιος παρά μόνο ένας πεθαμένος καλόγερος, επειδή δεν τολμήσατε μέχρι τώρα να τον αγιοποιήσετε και αυτόν), επειδή δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι αύριο αν διακωμωδήσω κάποιο παιδεραστή καλόγερο ή κάποιον σαδομαζοχιστή μητροπολίτη ή κάποιον κλέφτη παπά, θα βρεθώ υπόδικος για βλασφημία, επειδή θεωρώ ότι ο κ.Εισαγγελεύς έχει σώας τας φρένας, επειδή ασφαλώς γνωρίζει πως το πολύ-πολύ αν βρεθεί δικαστής εδώ να καταδικάσει το νεαρό χιουμορίστα, η χρεοκοπημένη Ελλάδα θα πληρώσει για πολλοστή φορά τα σπασμένα άλλου ένα Δικαστή στο ΕΔΑΔ (αν αρμοδίως κριθεί στη συνέχεια πως έχει διαπραχθεί σφάλμα προφανές, που έχει προέλθει από βαριά αμέλεια ή από δόλια προαίρεση, τότε το σφάλμα της δικαστικής πράξης θα πρέπει να γεννά ευθύνη του δικαστικού λειτουργού για πληρωμή της αποζημίωσης, τους έχουμε χρυσοπληρώσει κάποιους αμελείς ή δόλιους δικαστές), δεν βρίσκω άλλη εξήγηση παρά το ότι σε συνεργασία με την Χ.Α. επιχειρεί να κατατάξει το μέντιουμ Παϊσιος ως τέταρτο πρόσωπο της Αγίας Τριάδος, βλασφημών ούτως προδήλως τα θεία και προσβάλλων βαθύτατα των πυρήνα των δογμάτων της αγιοτάτης Ανατολικής Εκκλησίας.

Άγιοι πατέρες,
Σε κάποιο διάλειμμα των συνεδριάσεών σας στας επιτροπάς του Συνδέσμου της ελληνοπακιστανικής φιλίας, παρακαλώ παραλάβατε τον κ.Εισαγγελέα και τα Τάγματα Εφόδου και παραδώσατε αυτούς τώ δημοσίω αναθέματι εις το όνομα της Αγίας Αδιαιρέτου και Ζωοποιού Τριάδος ήν θέλουσι μεταμορφώσει εις Αγίαν Τετράδα: Πατήρ, Υιός, Άγιον Πνεύμα και (Θε μου σχώρα με) Μέντιουμ Παϊσιο.


http://roides.wordpress.com/2012/09/25/25sep12/


----------



## panadeli (Sep 25, 2012)

Άρθρο 362
Οποιος με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο ενώπιον τρίτου ισχυρίζεται ή διαδίδει για κάποιον άλλον γεγονός που μπορεί να βλάψει την τιμή ή την υπόληψή του τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι δύο ετών ή με χρηματική ποινή. Η χρηματική ποινή μπορεί να επιβληθεί και μαζί με την ποινή της φυλάκισης.

Τι ωραίο άρθρο!
Δηλαδή αν ξέρω ότι ο Χ είναι μικροτσούτσουνος και το πω σε μια φίλη μου, κινδυνεύω με δυο χρόνια φυλακή;
Ή αν ξέρω ότι ο Υ είναι παιδεραστής και το πω σ' έναν φίλο μου ώστε να προσέχει τα παιδιά του, κινδυνεύω με δύο χρόνια φυλακή;


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> «Θα έρθει η ώρα που και οι άπιστοι άρχοντες, θα καταλάβουν ότι αν δεν υπάρχει πίστη δεν μπορεί να σταθεί ο κόσμος και θα επιβάλουν κάπου να πιστεύουν, για να κρατούν τον κόσμο. Μετά από χρόνια, μια μέρα αν δεν κάνεις προσευχή, θα σε κλείνουν φυλακή! Θα δίνης λογαριασμό στον άρχοντα αν προσευχήθηκες ή όχι! ..Θα έρθουν τα πράγματα στη θέση τους… Ο διάβολος έχει τρία πλοκάμια. Για τους φτωχούς τον κουμμουνισμό…Οι Τούρκοι «θα καταστραφούν. Θα σβήσουν από το χάρτη, διότι είναι ένα έθνος, το οποίο δεν προέκυψε από την ευλογία του Θεού.. Όταν ακούσετε ότι τα νερά του Ευφράτη τα κόβουν ψηλά οι Τούρκοι με φράγματα να ξέρετε ότι ήδη μπήκαμε στην προετοιμασία του Αρμαγεδώνα, και ότι διακόσια εκατομμύρια στρατός θα διαβή τον Ευφράτη για την Μέση Ανατολή και ότι το ξανθόν γένος δηλαδή οι ρώσοι θα πολεμήσουν εναντίον της Τουρκίας.»


Μη με φέρνετε ξαφνικά αντιμέτωπο με τέτοια νοστραδαμικά γιατί μπορεί να χάσω την ωραία ψυχραιμία μου και να ξεχάσω και τα κηρύγματα και όλα. Μια προειδοποίηση, τουλάχιστον, μια εισαγωγή από την Αποκάλυψη, λίγο Νοστράδαμο, να έρθει να κάτσει σωστά.


Και: Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το 362; Το «διαδίδω» δεν προϋποθέτει ότι διαδίδεις κάτι ψευδές.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και: Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το 362; Το «διαδίδω» δεν προϋποθέτει ότι διαδίδεις κάτι ψευδές.



Νομίζω ότι είναι προφανές ότι το 362 δεν αφορά, ή τουλάχιστον όχι αποκλειστικά, ψευδείς διαδόσεις. Αφενός μιλάει για _γεγονός_ και όχι για φημολογία ή πληροφορία ή κάτι τέτοιο, και αφετέρου το 363 ξεκινάει λέγοντας: "*Αν* στην περίπτωση του άρθρου 362, το γεγονός είναι ψευδές ..." αφήνοντας σαφώς να εννοηθεί ότι θα μπορούσε να μην είναι ψευδές.

Κι αυτό πάλι με την προσβολή της μνήμης νεκρού; Δηλαδή αν πω ή γράψω κάτι που προσβάλλει τη μνήμη του Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου ή του Κωνσταντίνου Καραμανλή ή του Ελευθέριου Βενιζέλου ή του Γεωργίου Παπαδόπουλου ή του Αδόλφου Χίτλερ (για να επιβεβαιωθεί και ο νόμος του Godwin), κινδυνεύω να φάω έξι μήνες φυλακή; 
Φαντάζομαι όχι, αλλά ο νόμος αυτό δεν λέει;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Άρθρο 362
> Οποιος με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο ενώπιον τρίτου ισχυρίζεται ή διαδίδει για κάποιον άλλον γεγονός που μπορεί να βλάψει την τιμή ή την υπόληψή του τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι δύο ετών ή με χρηματική ποινή. Η χρηματική ποινή μπορεί να επιβληθεί και μαζί με την ποινή της φυλάκισης.
> 
> Τι ωραίο άρθρο!
> ...


Άρθρο 366
1. Αν το γεγονός του άρθρου 362 είναι αληθινό, η πράξη μένει ατιμώρητη. Η απόδειξη όμως της αλήθειας του γεγονότος απαγορεύεται όταν αυτό αφορά αποκλειστικά σχέσεις του οικογενειακού ή του ιδιωτικού βίου που δεν θίγουν το δημόσιο συμφέρον και ο ισχυρισμός ή η διάδοση έγιναν κακόβουλα.
2. Αν στις περιπτώσεις των άρθρων 362, 363, 364 και 365 το γεγονός που ισχυρίστηκε ή διέδωσε ο υπαίτιος είναι πράξη αξιόποινη για την οποία ασκήθηκε δικαστική δίωξη, αναστέλλεται η δίκη για τη δυσφήμηση έως το τέλος της ποινικής δίωξης· θεωρείται αποδεδειγμένο ότι το γεγονός που αφορά η δυσφήμηση είναι αληθινό αν η απόφαση είναι καταδικαστική και ψευδές αν η απόφαση είναι αθωωτική και στηρίζεται στο ότι δεν αποδείχθηκε ότι το πρόσωπο που είχε δυσφημηθεί τέλεσε την αξιόποινη πράξη.
3. Η απόδειξη της αλήθειας του γεγονότος που αφορά τη δυσφήμηση δεν αποκλείει την τιμωρία για εξύβριση, αν από τον τρόπο που εκδηλώθηκε ή από τις περιστάσεις υπό τις οποίες τελέστηκε η δυσφήμηση προκύπτει σκοπός εξύβρισης.

Άρθρο 367
1. Δεν αποτελούν άδικη πράξη: α) οι δυσμενείς κρίσεις για επιστημονικές, καλλιτεχνικές ή επαγγελματικές εργασίες· β) οι δυσμενείς εκφράσεις που περιέχονται σε έγγραφο δημόσιας αρχής για αντικείμενα που ανάγονται στον κύκλο της υπηρεσίας της, καθώς και γ) οι εκδηλώσεις που γίνονται για την εκτέλεση νόμιμων καθηκόντων, την άσκηση νόμιμης εξουσίας ή για τη διαφύλαξη (προστασία) δικαιώματος ή από άλλο δικαιολογημένο ενδιαφέρον ή δ) σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις.
2. Η προηγούμενη διάταξη δεν εφαρμόζεται: α) όταν οι παραπάνω κρίσεις και εκδηλώσεις περιέχουν τα συστατικά στοιχεία της πράξης του άρθρου 363, καθώς και β) όταν από τον τρόπο της εκδήλωσης ή από τις περιστάσεις υπό τις οποίες τελέστηκε η πράξη, προκύπτει σκοπός εξύβρισης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Άρθρο 367
> 1. Δεν αποτελούν άδικη πράξη: α) οι δυσμενείς κρίσεις για επιστημονικές, καλλιτεχνικές ή επαγγελματικές εργασίες· [...]


Συνεπώς, για να την γλιτώσεις αν αποκαλέσεις κάποιον μικροτσούτσουνο (και είναι!) πρέπει να είναι ζιγκολό ή πρωταγωνιστής σε πορνοταινίες. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Για να μην μπερδευτώ στα δύσβατα μονοπάτια των νόμων, αν κάποιος βγει και πει σε όλες τις δυνατές ευγενικές διατυπώσεις ότι προφητεία = παραλήρημα, αυταπάτη, υπάρχει κάποιο άρθρο των νόμων που του δημιουργεί μπελάδες;

Με την ευκαιρία, σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά:

*προφητεία η* : η ενέργεια ή το αποτέλεσμα του προφητεύω. 1α. η ικανότητα ενός θεόπνευστου συνήθ. ανθρώπου να προλέγει τα μέλλοντα: _Για την Kασσάνδρα η προφητεία δεν ήταν χάρισμα αλλά αιτία δυστυχίας_. β. προβλέψεις που αναφέρονται σε σπουδαία γεγονότα του μέλλοντος και που στηρίζονται στη διορατικότητα ή και σε πραγματικά δεδομένα: _Επαληθεύτηκαν οι προφητείες του Kοσμά του Aιτωλού. Οι προφητείες του Aγαθάγγελου έδιναν την ελπίδα στους υπόδουλους Έλληνες, ότι θα αποτινάξουν τον τουρκικό ζυγό_. 2. το περιεχόμενο της προφητείας, τα γεγονότα που προφητεύει κάποιος: _Οι προφητείες του Ησαΐα._ || περικοπή από τα βιβλία των προφητών της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης, που διαβάζεται σε ορισμένες εκκλησιαστικές ακολουθίες.
[λόγ. < ελνστ. προφητεία 'ερμηνεία της θέλησης των θεών' σημδ. γαλλ. prophétie (στη νέα σημ.) < υστλατ. prophetia < ελνστ. προφητεία] 

*προφητεία* (η) [μτγν.] {προφητειών} 1. η πρόβλεψη όσων πρόκειται να συμβούν στο μέλλον, η οποία προέρχεται από θεία έμπνευση, από υπερφυσική επέμβαση: _έχει το χάρισμα τής προφητείας | κάνω προφητεία_. 2. (γενικότ.) η πρόβλεψη όσων πρόκειται να συμβούν και η ίδια η πρόβλεψη: _τι λέει αυτή η προφητεία; | οι προφητείες τού Νοστράδαμου/τού Κοσμά τού Αιτωλού | οι προφητείες του επαληθεύτηκαν _ΣΥΝ. πρόρρηση, χρησμός.

Με άλλα λόγια, πρέπει να πας σε ελληνικό δικαστήριο και να εξηγήσεις τι νομίζεις εσύ ότι είναι το θεόπνευστο... Καλά κρασιά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2012)

Όπως διάβασες στον ΠΚ, αν λ.χ. αποκαλέσεις «τσαρλατάνο κλπ» έναν ψευδοπροφήτη, μπορεί μεν να καταφέρεις να αθωωθείς για τη δυσφήμηση αλλά και πάλι να καταδικαστείς για την εξύβριση — είναι διακριτές έννοιες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Μάλλον περισσότερο με συμφέρει να αρχίσω να μασάω φύλλα...


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2012)

Δεν είχα διάθεση να πάρω μέρος στη συζήτηση, αλλά με ενόχλησε η πρώτη παράγραφος του κειμένου που παραθέτει η Μπέρνι πιο πάνω (δε διάβασα παραπέρα) και το λέω για να το σκεφτούμε λίγο: η συζήτηση δεν έχει να κάνει με τον Παϊσιο, για τον οποίο όπως είπα παραπάνω δεν ξέρω και πολλά πράγματα. Επομένως το να αναφέρουμε ότι ο Παϊσιος ήταν απόφοιτος τρίτης δημοτικού είναι μειωτικό για ποιόν; 
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι όλοι έχουμε συναντήσει κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή μας έναν μοναχό (ορθόδοξο, βουδιστή, ό,τι θέλετε) και το πιο πιθανό είναι αν δεν μας τυφλώνει το μίσος κατά της θρησκείας, να προσέξουμε πόσο ήρεμοι άνθρωποι είναι και πόσο σοβαρές συζητήσεις μπορεί να κάνει κανείς μαζί τους. Προφανώς η απομόνωση και η μελέτη έχουν αυτό το αποτέλεσμα σε ορισμένους. Προσωπικά εγώ το εκτιμώ αυτό, ίσως γιατί δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να γίνω έτσι. 

ΥΓ Και δεν είμαι αμερόληπτη. Η γιαγιά μου είχε μια θεία που πέθανε σε βαθειά γεράματα πριν μερικά χρόνια. Η θεία ήταν παράλυτη και κατάκοιτη από τα 16 της (κάπου τη δεκαετία του '20 ή και πιο νωρίς), μεγάλη ιστορία που δεν είναι του παρόντος, πάντως περιλάμβανε και θρησκευτικό θαύμα και εμφάνιση της Παναγίας και ανέγερση εκκλησίας στο χωριό κλπ κλπ. Η παράλυτη (πριν φωνάξουν οι πολιτικά ορθοί, έτσι την έλεγαν όλοι, το σπίτι της παράλυτης ζήταγες και σε έστελναν) πέρναγε την ώρα της μελετώντας και είχε τακτική αλληλογραφία με θεολόγους, με μοναστήρια κλπ και από το σπίτι της είχαν περάσει εκατοντάδες άνθρωποι που έψαχναν να βρουν κάποιον να τους ακούσει. Και τους άκουγε όλους. Δεν ξέρω τι τους έλεγε, πάντως έφευγαν ευχαριστημένοι, ορισμένοι ευγνωμονώντας, και το θυμάμαι αμυδρά και λυπάμαι που δεν πήγα να την δω καμιά φορά μεγάλη να μου λυθεί η απορία, και έχω μόνο παιδικές αναμνήσεις λίαν τρομακτικές (το σπίτι ήταν σαν τον πύργο του Δράκουλα). Και δεν μπορώ να κατηγορήσω κανέναν για την αφοσίωσή του σε τέτοια άτομα. Αν δεν υπήρχαν, ίσως θα έπρεπε να τα δημιουργήσουμε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Επειδή είσαι ορθολογίστρια, SBE, πιστεύω ότι θα συμφωνήσεις ότι έχουμε τα εξής διακριτά θέματα:

1. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που διαθέτουν χρόνο να ακούσουν τους άλλους ανθρώπους και να τους παράσχουν κάποιο είδος ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης και παρηγορίας. Μπορεί να το κάνουν δωρεάν ή έναντι αμοιβής. Μπορεί να είναι ψυχολόγοι ή να παρέχουν αυτή την υποστήριξη στο πλαίσιο ενός άλλου ρόλου (αστρολόγοι, ομοιοπαθητικοί κ.ά.).
Για το τι δίνουν και τι παίρνουν υπάρχουν πολλές συζητήσεις: ο ρόλος τους μπορεί να είναι από πολύ θετικός έως εντελώς αρνητικός. Είναι ή δεν είναι διερευνήσιμος αυτός ο ρόλος;

2. Υπάρχει το τεράστιο ερώτημα: υπάρχει προφητεία με τη σημασία της θεόπνευστης πρόβλεψης; Πόσο οι «προφητείες» ή οι άλλες προβλέψεις (π.χ. θρησκευτικές, αστρολογικές, οικονομικές) γίνονται παγίδες για την εκμετάλλευση αφελών από επιτήδειους; Να το αφήσουμε να περάσει ντούκου;

3. Όταν έχουμε το άρθρο 3 στο Σύνταγμα, μπορούμε να βγούμε και να πούμε ότι δεν υπάρχει θεόπνευστη προφητεία χωρίς να πάμε φυλακή; Ελπίζω να έχουμε πλήρη και απόλυτη αυτή την ελευθερία, αλλιώς πρέπει να ανησυχούμε.

Όταν ξεκαθαρίσουμε αυτά, μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε τα περί διακωμώδησης, γελοιοποίησης, ποιοι θίγονται και άλλα ψιλά γράμματα που με ενδιαφέρουν. Αλλά πρέπει να έχουμε σαφείς απαντήσεις στα παραπάνω πρώτα. Διότι με αυτά που διαβάζω έχω αρχίσει να έχω σοβαρές αμφιβολίες για το κατά πόσο έχει φτάσει ο Διαφωτισμός στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Διότι με αυτά που διαβάζω έχω αρχίσει να έχω σοβαρές αμφιβολίες για το κατά πόσο έχει φτάσει ο Διαφωτισμός στην Ελλάδα.


Μου αρέσει που έχεις αμφιβολίες ακόμη...


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2012)

Είχα γράψει μια ωραία απάντηση αλλά κάτι πάτησα και την έχασα. 
Οπότε τηλεγραφικά:
1. Ναι, αλλά δεν συζητάμε αυτό. 
2. Κι εγώ μπορώ να προφητεύσω σεισμό στην Πάτρα εντός του 2012, είμαι θεόπνευστη; Χρειάζεται ορθολογισμός αλλά δε χρειάζεται να προσβάλλεις όποιον παρασύρεται γιατί θα δημιουργήσεις χειρότερες αντιδράσεις. 
3. Ναι. Κι άμα έχεις αντίρρηση, δοκίμασε.


----------



## arberlis† (Sep 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μου αρέσει που έχεις αμφιβολίες ακόμη...



Μπράβο, Δόκτορα! Εγώ δεν έχω πια αμφιβολίες... Λυπάμαι που χαράμισα τα χρόνια μου σε μια χώρα που δεν την αναγνωρίζω πια για πατρίδα μου. Το λάθος μας είναι ότι αποδίδουμε όλα τα δεινά στα κόμματα, την πολιτική ελίτ κλπ. Ναι, φταίνε και αυτοί, αλλά βασικά φταίει η κοινωνία, ο λαός, there is something wrong with the people. Είπα σε φίλο ότι ο ένας στους δυο έλληνες είναι σκάρτος. Μου απάντησε ότι κάνω λάθος, ο ένας στους τρεις! Ε, καιρός να φεύγουμε, όχι για άλλη χώρα, είναι αργά πια, αλλά για το επέκεινα, για πάντα, for good, forever. Συγγνώμην.


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2012)

Arberlis, αυτό με το λαό το ακούω από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου, δηλαδή ήταν παράπονο και προηγούμενων γενεών.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Επειδή έχουμε παιδιά, Άρη, που θέλουν να συνεχίσουν να ζουν στην Ελλάδα, κάθε μάχη, ακόμα και η πιο μικρή, που θα δώσεις, που θα δώσουμε, για να γίνει καλύτερο αυτό το μέρος και οι άνθρωποί του, έστω με τον τρόπο που βλέπουμε εμείς το καλύτερο, δεν θα πάει χαμένη και δεν πρέπει να πάει χαμένη. Από πολλές απόψεις το μέρος αυτό είναι ο παράδεισος. Ας τον (ξανα)βρούμε.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 25, 2012)

Διαβάζοντας τα αμέσως παραπάνω (που τα καταλαβαίνω, και τα σκέφτομαι κι εγώ συχνά-πυκνά) δεν μπόρεσα να μην αναρωτηθώ, ποια διάολο χώρα και ποιον λαό θα μπορούσε κάποιος από μας να αποδεχθεί ως μη σκάρτο;


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Διαβάζοντας τα αμέσως παραπάνω (που τα καταλαβαίνω, και τα σκέφτομαι κι εγώ συχνά-πυκνά) δεν μπόρεσα να μην αναρωτηθώ, ποια διάολο χώρα και ποιον λαό θα μπορούσε κάποιος από μας να αποδεχθεί ως μη σκάρτο;


Εγώ πάντως, δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε καταλάβει, νιώθω χουζουρλίδικα εδώ μέσα.


----------



## arberlis† (Sep 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Επειδή έχουμε παιδιά, Άρη, που θέλουν να συνεχίσουν να ζουν στην Ελλάδα, κάθε μάχη, ακόμα και η πιο μικρή, που θα δώσεις, που θα δώσουμε, για να γίνει καλύτερο αυτό το μέρος και οι άνθρωποί του, έστω με τον τρόπο που βλέπουμε εμείς το καλύτερο, δεν θα πάει χαμένη και δεν πρέπει να πάει χαμένη. Από πολλές απόψεις το μέρος αυτό είναι ο παράδεισος. Ας τον (ξανα)βρούμε.



Προπαντός όχι αυταπάτες. Η χώρα είναι ευτελής και ο λαός σκάρτος. Υποχρέωσή μας είναι να το πούμε αυτό καθαρά στα παιδιά και ας λάβουν τα μέτρα τους. Σε ενάμισυ χρόνο είμαι 70 ετών, είναι αργά πια να προσποιούμαι τον ανήξερο. Οι σκάρτοι δεν είναι ο ένας στους τρεις, όπως είπε ο φίλος μου, αλλά οι δύο στους τρεις και βάλε... Ούτως ή άλλως τις δικές μου μάχες τις έχω δώσει. Εκτός των άλλων και επί του προκειμένου νήματος, έχω μεταφράσει τα αντιθρησκευτικά κείμενα του Bertrand Russell, έχω επιμεληθεί το _Ο Θεός δεν είναι μεγάλος_ του Χίτσενς, και πρόσφατα μετέφρασα την _Βίβλο του Άθεου _του Χίτσενς με πάνω από πενήντα λαμπρά αντιθρησκευτικά κείμενα, από David Hume μέχρι Richard Dawkins. Ματαιοπονούμε. Το παιχνίδι έχει τελειώσει εις βάρος μας. Τα παιδιά ας δώσουν τις δικές τους μάχες και θα δούμε. Δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος. Άκουσα από παιδιά ότι στο παραβάν του εκλογικού τμήματος έπαιζαν μονά-ζυγά αν θα ψηφίσουν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ή ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ. Και, Μαρίνο, ναι, μπορεί να μην υπάρχει χώρα και λαός μη σκάρτος, αλλά, πέραν από τη διαβάθμιση που πάντα ισχύει (άλλος χειρότερος άλλος ελαφρώς καλύτερος), κανείς δεν μπορεί να μου αφαιρέσει το δικαίωμα να πω ότι αυτή η συγκεκριμένη χώρα, που την ξέρω μια ολόκληρη ζωή, αποδείχτηκε πολύ σκάρτη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2012)

Εδώ, πραγματικά, εγώ θέλω να ακούσω τις σκέψεις των νέων παιδιών του φόρουμ, των εικοσάρηδων, των τριαντάρηδων. Ελπίζοντας κάποιες να λειτουργήσουν σαν αντίστιξη.


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2012)

Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι αν ως σκάρτος ορίζεται:
α. όποιος δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τα δοκίμια υπέρ του αθεϊσμού 
β. όποιος είναι αναποφάσιστος ψηφοφόρος
Δηλαδή είναι ιδεολογικό- φιλοσοφικό ζήτημα; το κάθε λαμόγιο που δεν πιστεύει στο θεό και δεν έχει δίλημμα ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ή ΧΑ είναι εντάξει;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 26, 2012)

Εγώ λοιπόν που είμαι σχεδόν σαράντα, εκ φύσεως καλόβολος και απ' την άλλη με μια κρυφή μισανθρωπία, παραπαίω ανάμεσα σε δύο άκρα: το να βλέπω πάντα το καλό, και -θα το μαντέψατε- το ανάποδο. Είναι φορές που σιχαίνομαι αυτή τη χώρα εκ βάθους καρδίας -όπως ο Μπέρνχαρντ την Αυστρία, ή όπως ένιωσα ο ίδιος για την αγαπητή μου Αγγλία βλέποντας ένα κατάπτυστο ντοκιμαντέρ περί Καρόλου και Καμίλας στο Μπιμπισί, ας πούμε (τα παραδείγματα πρόχειρα, μπορούν πάντα να πολλαπλασιαστούν). Θέλω να πω, όπως κάθε άνθρωπος σαν και μας (γιατί και γω, όπως ο Νίκελ, νιώθω χουζουρλούδικα εδώ μέσα) νιώθει ενίοτε σε κάθε χώρα, μου φαίνεται.
Ισχύει επίσης το αντίστροφο. Και θέλω να σημειώσω εδώ ότι παρότι άθεο δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου μα καθόλου η πίστη.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 26, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Διαβάζοντας τα αμέσως παραπάνω (που τα καταλαβαίνω, και τα σκέφτομαι κι εγώ συχνά-πυκνά) δεν μπόρεσα να μην αναρωτηθώ, ποια διάολο χώρα και ποιον λαό θα μπορούσε κάποιος από μας να αποδεχθεί ως μη σκάρτο;



"This is my rifle. There are many like it, but this one is mine."


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εδώ, πραγματικά, εγώ θέλω να ακούσω τις σκέψεις των νέων παιδιών του φόρουμ, των εικοσάρηδων, των τριαντάρηδων. Ελπίζοντας κάποιες να λειτουργήσουν σαν αντίστιξη.


Εγώ πάντως απογοητεύομαι από αυτή τη χώρα καθημερινά και ολοένα και περισσότερο. Το μόνο που με κάνει να μην έχω φτάσει ακόμα να συμφωνώ μέχρι κεραίας με τον arberlis είναι ότι ευτυχώς υπάρχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι ακόμα που δημιουργούν -δουλειές, οικογένειες, φιλίες- χωρίς να θέλουν να μοιάσουν στην Ελλάδα του '80. Αυτό που με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι στο εγγύς μέλλον θα συμφωνώ μέχρι κεραίας με τον arberlis είναι ότι πολλοί από τους παραπάνω έχουν αρχίσει σιγά σιγά και την κάνουν για έξω. 

Κάθε λαός έχει σκάρτους - υπάρχουν όμως κάποιοι λαοί που έχουν καταλάβει ότι πρέπει να σέβεσαι τον άλλον. Εδώ, οι περισσότεροι σέβονται τον άλλον μόνο όταν είναι σαν κι αυτούς. Ας μην πολυλογώ όμως, τα λέει καλύτερα το ελληνάκι:
 Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι...


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2012)

Ενώ θα περιμένουμε να εμφανιστούν τα νέα παιδιά που θα καταθέσουν μηνύματα αισιοδοξίας και αποφασιστικότητας (  ), αντιγράφω ένα πετυχημένο από κείμενο του Γιάννη Αναστασάκου στο Protagon.gr (Για ένα παστίτσιο):

Αυτονόητα προστατεύονται τα δικαιώματα των θρησκευτικών πεποιθήσεων των πολιτών δηλαδή η ελεύθερη άσκηση των λατρευτικών τους τελετών. Δικαίως θεωρούνται ως προσωπικά δεδομένα. Όμως ο *προ-φασισμός* της προσβολής του θρησκευτικού φρονήματος, από σελίδα στο Facebook, είναι μεγάλο καμπανάκι.

Δεν υπάρχει δόκιμη λέξη *προφασισμός* από το _προφασίζομαι_. Έχουμε μόνο _προφάσεις_ (εν αμαρτίαις και άλλες). Η λέξη έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για να περιγράψει το πρώιμο στάδιο του (εκ)φασισμού. Εδώ το ενωτικό του Αναστασάκου σε υποχρεώνει να σκεφτείς και τις δύο σημασίες.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2012)

Θα επαναλάβω πάντως ότι εδώ *δεν υπάρχει* προσβολή θρησκευτικών πεποιθήσεων, γιατί ο Παΐσιος *δεν είναι* άγιος που αναγνωρίζεται από κάποια θρησκεία. Ούτε καν σύμφωνα με το γράμμα του νόμου δεν έπρεπε να είχε γίνει σύλληψη. 

Όπως γράφει και ο παναντέλης: 


panadeli said:


> [...]Όσο ιερός είναι για κάποιον ο γέροντας Παΐσιος, άλλο τόσο ιερός μπορεί να είναι για κάποιον άλλον ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου ή ο Μίμης Δομάζος.[...]


----------



## bernardina (Sep 26, 2012)

Έλα, Νικ, σου 'χω υλικό ;)

Ευτυχώς που γράφει η Παλ και με βγάζει απ' τον κόπο...


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Έλα, Νικ, σου 'χω υλικό ;)


Το συγκεκριμένο το διάβασα χτες. Αν κατάλαβα καλά, ο γέροντας είχε μια εμμονή, ότι θα γίνει πόλεμος με την Τουρκία και θα κατέβουν οι Ρώσοι, θα πάρουν το μέρος μας και (αφού νικήσουμε) θα μας δώσουν την Πόλη. (Άντε να δούμε πού θα φτάσουν οι άνεργοι.) Αλλά φαίνεται ότι μας θέλουν τοποτηρητές οι Ρώσοι. (Γύρευε πώς θα μας έχουν δέσει.) 

Τέλος πάντων, δεν ξέρω τι άλλα έχει πει, αλλά από όλη εκείνη τη σελίδα αυτή την έμμονη ιδέα αποκόμισα. Εντάξει, έχουν έμμονες ιδέες οι γέροντες. Άμα καταθέσω εδώ όλες τις ωραίες έμμονες ιδέες μου, μέχρι και σαράντα μπλόγκια στήνεις.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 26, 2012)

Ο άνθρωπος ήταν πρόσφυγας, από τα βάθη της Καππαδοκίας, μαζί με τη φαμίλια του, και προφανώς του είχε μείνει τραύμα... Τι πιο ανθρώπινο και κατανοητό; Όμως, από αυτό το σημείο μέχρι τη σημερινή υστερία, μεσολαβεί άβυσσος. Ίσως και όχι, αν λάβει κανείς υπόψη του ότι σε πολύ δύσκολες εποχές, όπου ο κοινωνικός ιστός καταρρέει και ο ορθολογισμός υποχωρεί, οι άνθρωποι καταφεύγουν στο μαγικό, στην παραμυθία, στο ά-λογο και το νοσηρά μεταφυσικό προκειμένου να ελαφρώσουν το άγχος τους και να βρουν ελπίδα.
Τον Παΐσιο θα μπορούσα ακόμα και να τον καταλάβω και να τον συμπονέσω. Τους θαυματοκάπηλους, αυτή την ψυχική και πνευματική πανούκλα που εμπορεύεται ελπίδα εξαργυρώνοντας την απόγνωση των ανθρώπων, τούς σιχαίνομαι και τους μισώ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2012)

Κάποτε έλεγε μια φίλη της μαμάς μου για τις προφητείες του Παΐσιου που θα γίνει το ένα, θα γίνει το άλλο, όλα τα είχε προβλέψει. Τη ρώτησα λοιπόν πού βρίσκονται όλα αυτά τα γραπτά του Παΐσιου, και μου είπε στο νταμπλγιουνταμπλγιουνταμπλγιου προφητείες τελεία τζι αρ (τζίζας!) Έψαξα λοιπόν λίγο, και βρήκα ότι οι δήθεν προφητείες είναι προφορικές μαρτυρίες (σωστά μαντέψατε, χωρίς δυνατότητα επαλήθευσης) που περνούν από στόμα σε στόμα, και καταλήγουν στο ίντερνετ όπως κατέληξε το τρολάρισμα του Παστιτσίου. Ο ιστότοπος είναι φυσικά γεμάτος θεωρίες συνωμοσίας διαφόρων ειδών.

Μεταξύ αυτών: τα τούρκικα σήριαλ δεν μεταγλωττίζονται αλλά υποτιτλίζονται για να μας πλήξουνε τη γλώσσα μας και να μας πάρουνε τον πολιτισμό μας και να μιλάμε όλοι σαν κι αυτούς τους άπιστους.

Εις μάτην μάλλιασε η γλώσσα μου να λέω ότι τα σήριαλ δεν μεταγλωττίζονται για οικονομικούς λόγους, επειδή *η μεταγλώττιση κοστίζει τα υπερδεκαπλάσια του υποτιτλισμού*, γιατί μαζί με τη μετάφραση πρέπει να πληρώσεις και τους ηθοποιούς που θα κάνουν τις φωνές. Όταν κάποιος έχει πειστεί ότι αυτό που του είπαν είναι αλήθεια, δεν αλλάζει γνώμη με τίποτα. Πάντα βέβαια όταν η «αλήθεια» είναι θεωρία συνωμοσίας, με τον ίδιο στο ρόλο θύματος, που δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι γιατί αυτή η άτιμη η λέσχη μπίλντερμπεργκ τα έχει ορίσει όλα από πριν (είναι ωραίο να μην αναλαμβάνεις την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου, πού να τρέχεις τώρα να αναρωτιέσαι μήπως έχεις κάνει και κάτι στραβά...) Και μετά λέει ο Νίκελ να είμαστε αισιόδοξοι.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 26, 2012)

Το είπα, δεν το είπα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 26, 2012)

Δεν ανήκω στο ηλικιακό τάργκετ γκρουπ που έθεσε ο Έφηβος Νικέλιος και σίγουρα δεν περίμενα μια παρατήρησή μου περί Διαφωτισμού να δώσει στον arberlis την αφορμή να εκδηλώσει τόσο έντονα την πίκρα του και τόσο πολύχρωμα τη μαυρίλα που νιώθει απλωμένη σήμερα στην κοινωνία μας. Όσο ελκυστικό κι αν είναι, θέλω να αποφύγω, στο όνομα των αρχών του Διαφωτισμού, πρώτα πρώτα, να καταφύγω σε γενικεύσεις για λαούς κι ανθρώπους. Όμως...

...η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω κουραστεί τους τελευταίους μήνες να χάνω γνωστούς και φίλους, καθώς ανακαλύπτω με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη ότι γινόμαστε ξένοι στον ίδιο τόπο. Άνθρωποι που ήξερα για κομματόσκυλα του κόμματος άλφα ή του παράγοντα βήτα, έρχονται να μου προπαγανδίσουν το κόμμα αντιάλφα και τον σωτήρα αντιβήτα. Άνθρωποι που ήξερα για τέρατα λογικής (και ζωντανούς κομπιούτορες λογιστικής) μου στέλνουν μηνύματα για τους θησαυρούς της Τράπεζας της Ανατολής και τις χρυσές της μετοχές, μου γράφουν για τους κρυμμένους υπόγειους ορυκτούς θησαυρούς μας που θα τους ξεπουλήσουμε αντί να τους κρατήσουμε άθικτους μέχρι ... τι ακριβώς; Να αβγατίσουν; Δεν ξέρουν κι εκείνοι να μου πουν. Άνθρωποι που ξέρω την ευαισθησία τους μού μιλάνε με όρους συλλογικής ευθύνης και μίσος για άλλους, αγνώστούς τους ανθρώπους, που απλώς έτυχε να είναι εγγόνια και δισέγγονα άλλων δυστυχισμένων ανθρώπων, που έβλαψαν πολύ πριν από δυο και τρεις και δεκατρείς γενιές τους δικούς μας προγόνους.

Ο παραλογισμός, η αδυναμία για την ανάλυση ακόμη και πολύ απλών πραγμάτων, η δυσανεξία για ό,τι το διαφορετικό και ξένο, το καθαρό μίσος απλώνονται γύρω μας και φαρμακώνουν τον παράδεισο που (θα μπορούσε να) είναι η πατρίδα μας. Το κρύο αστείο «Θε μου κάνε να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα», που δείχνει ανάγλυφα τις αδυναμίες μας, έχει πάψει από καιρό να είναι διασκεδαστικό.

Σωστά το γράφει ο Νίκελ ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε ό,τι μικρό μπορεί ο καθένας για να αρχίσουμε σιγά σιγά να ξανασηκώνουμε την πατρίδα και το σπιτικό μας. Αλλά σωστά το έγραψε και ο arberlis. Οι περισσότεροι, οι συντριπτικά περισσότεροι, δεν έχουμε καταλάβει ακόμη ότι πρέπει να συνεργαστούμε για να τα καταφέρουμε. Και το πρώτο βήμα για να συνεργαστούμε είναι να μάθουμε να ακούμε, να μην κρίνουμε με βάση τα στερεότυπα που είναι μέσα στον καθένα μας και μας οδήγησαν ως εδώ, και να ψάχνουμε να βρούμε πού θα στηρίξουμε μαζί τα βήματά μας.

Αλλά με ποιους; Εμείς με τους άλλους; Τους μπήξε και δείξε; Τους έτσι κι αλλιώς;

Ε, δίκιο έχετε. Καθένας μόνος του λοιπόν. Σαν γνήσια λέμινγκ πολυτελείας.


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2012)

Oύτε εγώ μετράω για τζόβενο από αυτά που κάλεσε ο Νίκελ να μιλήσουν, αλλά ας πω κι εγώ κάτι. Αυτό που περιγράφει ο Δόχτορας το είδα σε κάποιο βαθμό εδώ και μερικά χρόνια σε φίλους μου που ζουν στην Ελλάδα. Μπορώ να σου πω κιόλας πότε περίπου, πριν καμιά δεκαετία. 
Τότε λοιπόν παρατήρησα ότι είχαν αρχίσει να αποβλακώνονται και ξαφνικά οι κουβέντες περιστρέφονταν γύρω από το τι είδαν στον Σταρ και το περιεχόμενο των κουτσομπολίστικων περιοδικών, με ολίγη συνωμοσιολογία όποτε η κουβέντα πήγαινε στα πολιτικά. Ε, αυτά που λέει ο δόχτορας είναι η εξέλιξη δέκα χρόνια αργότερα. 

Απογοητευμένη από την Ελλάδα δεν είμαι, γιατί δεν είχα ποτέ ιδιαίτερες προσδοκίες. Μεγάλωσα σε περιβάλλον που η απογοήτευση ήταν διάχυτη, αφού οι γονείς μου ήταν παιδιά μεταναστών που μέχρι τα 30+ ήξεραν την Ελλάδα μόνο σαν τουρίστες και ήρθαν να ζήσουν το μύθο τους.

Έχω γνωρίσει πολλούς Έλληνες εκτός Ελλάδας. Αυτοί που γύρισαν (την εποχή των παχιών αγελάδων) μου είπαν όλοι την ίδια λέξη: τρελλοκομείο. Μερικοί έφυγαν τρέχοντας πάλι. Οι άλλοι μου είπαν ότι μετά από έξι μήνες αρχίζεις κι εσύ να κάνεις τα ίδια με τους άλλους γιατί δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Ή σταματάς να παραπονιέσαι γιατί δε γίνεται αλλιώς. 

Κάποτε στο Λονδίνο μου είχε πει μια ηλικιωμένη ελληνοαγγλίδα ότι εμείς είμαστε πιο Έλληνες από τους Έλληνες της Ελλάδας. Το θεώρησα περιαυτολογία, αλλά ίσως τελικά να είχε και λίγο δίκιο γιατί υπήρχε μεγαλύτερη αίσθηση κοινότητας, μεγαλύτερη διάθεση για αλληλοβοήθεια και συνεργασία. Αυτά βεβαίως λένε οι μελετητές δεν είναι τυχαία γιατί μετοικεί συγκεκριμένος τύπος ανθρώπου και το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι αυτοί που φέρονται έτσι εκτός Ελλάδας θα φέρονταν έτσι και εντός αν οι συνθήκες τους το επέτρεπαν (υπάρχει σχετική βιβλιογραφία για όσους αμφιβάλλουν).


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2012)

Ως προς αυτό το ελληνακιού που λινκάρει η Παλάβρα: διαφωνώ με πολλά αλλά βαριέμαι να κάνω την ίδια και την ίδια συζήτηση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

Ο Στρατής Μπουρνάζος της Αυγής με ενημερώνει:

*Ολονυχτία και περιφορά του παστιτσίου, αύριο βράδυ στα "Ενθέματα"*

Ολονυκτία, περιφορά και βρώσις του παστιτσίου
Παρασκευή 28 Σεπτεμβρίου, ώρα 21.00
Σκήτη των «Ενθεμάτων» (Βαλτετσίου 50-52, 6ος όροφος)

Χοροστατεί ο ιερομόναχος Ευστράτιος

Μια ιδιαίτερη βραδιά, γεμάτη κατάνυξη, προσευχή και παστίτσιο θα λάβει χώρα στη σκήτη των «Ενθεμάτων», αυτή την Παρασκευή το βράδυ. Το πρόγραμμα της βραδιάς έχει ως εξής:

21.00: Συγκέντρωση στη σκήτη των «Ενθεμάτων», Βαλτετσίου 50-52, 6ος όροφος. Θυμίαμα και απολυτίκια.

21.30 (αυστηρά): Περιφορά του παστιτσίου (δύο ταψιά). Θα ακολουθήσει την εξής διαδρομή: Βαλτετσίου - Πλατεία Εξαρχείων - Τσαμαδού - Τοσίτσα - Οικονόμου και επιστροφή στη σκήτη των «Ενθεμάτων». Στην οδό Τσαμαδού θα συνενωθούμε με πλήθος παστιτσιαστών, που θα αναμένουν εκεί συγκεντρωμένοι.

21.45. Λειτουργία του γέροντος Παστιτσίου στη σκήτη των «Ενθεμάτων» (Βαλτετσίου 50-52). Θα χοροστατήσει ο ιερομόναχος Ευστράτιος και άλλοι άγριοι πατέρες.

22.00. Πέρας της λειτουργίας. Αρτοκλασία-παστιτσοκλασία. Βρώση παστιτσίου και κρασοκατάνυξις.

Η παρουσία σας θα μας τιμήσει.​
Πολύ θα ήθελα να έρθω να παστασιάσω μαζί σας...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 27, 2012)

Μπορείτε να περάσετε πρώτα από την διαδήλωση, και μετά να πάτε στην ολονυκτία (εγώ θα τα κάνω και τα δύο).



> *FREE γέροντα Παστίτσιο*
> 
> Πρωτοβουλία πολιτών για να αποσυρθούν οι κατηγορίες κατα του διαχειριστή του γκρούπ ''Γέροντας Παστίτσιος'' και για τη κατάργηση του αναχρονιστικού νόμου περί βλασφήμιας που δε συνάδει με την ελευθερία της έκφρασης και τους διεθνείς νόμους περί ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων. Καλούμε σε ειρηνική διαμαρτυρία τη Παρασκευή 28 Σεπτεμβρίου στις 6:30 μ.μ. στο Σύνταγμα μπροστά στη Βουλή.



Θα έχουμε αυτοκόλλητα "έκανα κι εγώ like στον γέροντα Παστίτσιο" για να βάλετε στη μπλούζα σας, πανώ με τον Αδάμ και το ιπτάμενο Μακαρονοτέρας, ενώ θα μοιραστούν πακέτα με μακαρόνια. Μπορείτε να φτιάξετε και βλάσφημα πλακάτ, όπως "Στο Μυστικό Δείπνο ο Χριστός έτρωγε παστίτσιο". Για την ελευθερία του λόγου ρε γαμώτο.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 27, 2012)

Συνέντευξη του «Παστίτσιου» (άκλιτος _γέρων_;) στον Βαξεβάνη:
Να σημειώσω και πώς χρησιμοποιούνε και οι δύο τον τύπο _βλασφήμια_, που δεν έχω ξανακούσει.


----------



## sarant (Sep 27, 2012)

Το πρόσεξα κι εγώ το "βλασφήμια"!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2012)

Η βλασφήμια είναι προφανώς υβρίδιο από την βλάσφημη βλαστήμια...


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

Ήρεμη, νηφάλια και ενημερωτική η συνέντευξη. Εδώ βλέπετε και την ιστορία με τον Γιωργάκη (τον «Σαολίν» που λέει στο βίντεο), από τις σελίδες 46-47 του βιβλίου _Γέρων Παΐσιος ο Αγιορείτης (1924-1994) Ο Ασυρµατιστής του Στρατού και του Θεού_ (του Σχη Δ. Καραΐσκου, έκδοση του ΓΕΝ). Εντύπωση μου έκανε η ικανότητα του Γιωργάκη «να διαβάζει κλειστά βιβλία». Έχω περάσει ατέλειωτες ώρες να ατενίζω τα κλειστά βιβλία στα ράφια απέναντί μου και δεν το έχω πετύχει ακόμα να τα διαβάζω έτσι.


----------



## drazen (Sep 27, 2012)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, νίκελ! Τί αινίες και πράσσειν άλογα. Αυτό είναι εγγυημένη γελωτοθεραπεία. "Το κασκόλ του θεραπεύει όγκο" :lolσ. 64). Προβλέπω πολλές νέες εκφράσεις.


----------



## Earion (Sep 27, 2012)

Δεν διευκρινίζεται, αλλά υπονοείται: μαζί με τα βιβλία ασφαλώς θα διάβαζε και *βουλωμένα γράμματα*. Έχουμε νήμα γι' αυτό;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ήρεμη, νηφάλια και ενημερωτική η συνέντευξη. Εδώ βλέπετε και την ιστορία με τον Γιωργάκη (τον «Σαολίν» που λέει στο βίντεο), από τις σελίδες 46-47 του βιβλίου _Γέρων Παΐσιος ο Αγιορείτης (1924-1994) Ο Ασυρµατιστής του Στρατού και του Θεού_ (του Σχη Δ. Καραΐσκου, έκδοση του ΓΕΝ).


Αυτόν τον Γιωργάκη τον δουλέψανε. Στο Θιβέτ μαθαίνουνε κουνγκ φου, το καράτε είναι ιαπωνική τέχνη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι την ιστορία τη λένε οι φίλοι του γέροντα για να δείξουν ότι όλες οι θρησκείες δεν είναι ίδιες, όχι ότι όλες οι πολεμικές τέχνες δεν είναι ίδιες. Οπότε τους επιτρέπονται κάποιες ανακρίβειες...
:)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι την ιστορία τη λένε οι φίλοι του γέροντα για να δείξουν ότι όλες οι θρησκείες δεν είναι ίδιες, όχι ότι όλες οι πολεμικές τέχνες δεν είναι ίδιες. Οπότε τους επιτρέπονται κάποιες ανακρίβειες...
> :)


(Ξέχασα να βάλω φατσούλες: :):))


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

Πάνω στις φατσούλες που υπέθεσα ότι έβαλες πατούσα. Δεν τις άκουσες που έσκουζαν; :twit: :twit: :twit:


----------



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η βλασφήμια είναι προφανώς υβρίδιο από την βλάσφημη βλαστήμια...



Σε ένα από το σχόλια κάτω από το βιντεάκι μαρτυρείται και ο τύπος «βλάσθημος», που έχει ενδιαφέρον γιατί προφανώς πρόκειται για καθωσπρεπισμό του *βλάστημος (<βλαστήμια). Παρεμπιπτόντως, βλασθημώ είναι υπαρκτός μεσαιωνικός τύπος.


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2012)

Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στα πεταχτά στο κείμενο, ε, νομίζω μπορεί να καταλάβει κανείς τι είδους θαύματα είναι τα θαύματα που αποδίδονται στον καλόγερο (αυτό με το κασκόλ είναι κλασσική περίπτωση "ο ραδιολόγος δεν ήξερε τι έβλεπε και με φόβισε, αλλά τελικά δεν ήταν τίποτα"). Δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να ασχολείται κανείς ιδιαίτερα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τότε λοιπόν παρατήρησα ότι είχαν αρχίσει να αποβλακώνονται και ξαφνικά οι κουβέντες περιστρέφονταν γύρω από το τι είδαν στον Σταρ και το περιεχόμενο των κουτσομπολίστικων περιοδικών, με ολίγη συνωμοσιολογία όποτε η κουβέντα πήγαινε στα πολιτικά. Ε, αυτά που λέει ο δόχτορας είναι η εξέλιξη δέκα χρόνια αργότερα.



Προσθέτω στα παραπάνω ότι μετά από συζητήσεις με παλιούς φίλους εν Ελλάδι, και λίγα είπα στο μήνυμα αυτό. Λίγο έλειψε να συμφωνήσω 100% με τον arberlis, αφού άτομα που είχαν γλυτώσει την σελεμπροαποβλάκωση και λογικά θα είχαν γλυτώσει την πρόσφατη επιδείνωση, εμφανίζουν βαριά συμπτώματα.


----------



## arberlis† (Sep 28, 2012)

Επιμένω. There is something wrong with the people... Θα σας εκμυστηρευθώ το εξής. Την έκφραση αυτή (there is something wrong with the people, not just with the political parties) την πρωτοάκουσα από φίλους ξένους (Άγγλους και Αμερικανούς) που αγαπούν την Ελλάδα. Έχουν παντρευτεί Ελληνίδες, δεν είχαν καμιά αντίρρηση να πάνε τα παιδιά τους σε ελληνικά σχολεία. Τότε, εδώ και ενάμισυ χρόνο, είχα αντιδράσει έντονα, τους ξέχεσα, τους είπα ότι είναι ρατσιστές κλπ. Τώρα, αφού τρεις κυβερνήσεις δεν μπόρεσαν, π.χ., να ανοίξουν τα κλειστά επαγγέλματα (εμείς, αλήθεια, οι μεταφραστές γιατί δεν αξιώσαμε ποτέ να είναι κλειστό το επάγγελμά μας και να το μεταβιβάζουμε στα παιδιά μας;), αφού όλες οι προνομιούχες επαγγελματικές τάξεις δεν είναι πρόθυμες να θυσιάσουν τίποτα, έ, τώρα, νομίζω ότι οι ξένοι φίλοι μου έχουν δίκιο... Δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία, φίλοι λεξιλόγοι. Και τα νέα παιδιά δεν μιλάνε, δεν έχουν ιδέες δικές τους, φρέσκιες. Μακάρι να κάνω λάθος. Συγγνώμην για τη μαυρίλα μου και μακάρι να κάνω λάθος.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2012)

arberlis said:


> Δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία, φίλοι λεξιλόγοι.


Συμφωνώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 29, 2012)

sarant said:


> Το πρόσεξα κι εγώ το "βλασφήμια"!


Κι εγώ, και μου έτριζαν τα νεύρα. Επίσης μιλούσαν διαρκώς για "εξύβριση" θρησκεύματος, ενώ η κατηγορία ήταν για "καθύβριση" (βλέπε δελτίο της ΕΛ.ΑΣ.)


drsiebenmal said:


> Η βλασφήμια είναι προφανώς υβρίδιο από την βλάσφημη βλαστήμια...


Αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτηκα κι εγώ!



nickel said:


> *Ολονυχτία και περιφορά του παστιτσίου, αύριο βράδυ στα "Ενθέματα"*


Ένα έχω να πω σε όσους δεν ήλθαν: θα καίγεστε αιώνια στην κόλαση του αποκλεισμού από την παστιτσοκοινωνία. Δεν βρίσκω λόγια να περιγράψω την κατάνυξη και την έκσταση που διέπνεε το εκκλησίασμα, καθώς ο Πατήρ Ευστράτιος και άλλοι δύο ιερείς περιέφεραν την εικόνα του Γέροντος, πίσω από τον επιτάφιο με το Ιερό Παστίτσιο, ενώ ακολουθούσαν δύο παπαδοπαίδια με το εξαπτέρυγο του Ιπτάμενου Μακαρονοτέρατος (εδώ βάλαμε εμείς το χεράκι μας, οι της προσκολλήσεως... μια που είχαμε το πανώ μαζί μας από τη διαδήλωση στο Σύνταγμα). Τα πλήθη των πιστών που είδαν την πομπή έπεφταν στα γόνατα συγκινημένα και φιλούσαν την εικόνα, το χέρι του ιερέα και καλά που δεν φιλούσαν και το παστίτσιο, ψάλλοντας ομού κι αντάμα μακαρονικά τροπάρια. Μετά τη λήξη της περιφοράς, το άγιο παστίτσιο είχε πολλαπλασιαστεί με τη χάρη του Γέροντα κι από ένα ταψί είχαμε τρία (τα δύο αιρετικά - με πέννες και πιπεριά - αλλά δε βαριέστε ήταν ζουμερά και πεντανόστιμα). Εγώ προσωπικά κοινώνησα 3 φορές, για να είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν μου ξέφυγε καμιά ευλογία από κάνα ταψί, και τα βοήθησα να κατέβουν με κάμποσο ευλογημένο ύδωρ (δηλαδή οίνο, όπως στην Κανά, ξέρετε).

Κάποια στιγμή θα ανέβουν βίντεο και φωτό, αλλά παστίτσιο δεν θα ανέβει, λυπάμαι παίδες, όσοι πρόλαβαν το παστίτσιο είδαν, και όπως είπε μια ευσεβής πιστή μετά την παστιτσοκλασία:

μαζί το φάγαμε.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Συμφωνώ.


Δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνώ, πάντως εδώ θα πρέπει να πω ότι τη λέξη mentality την έμαθα σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία, πριν ακόμα καταλάβω τι σημαίνει, γιατί όποτε βρισκόταν η μητέρα μου με φίλους τους καταλήγανε όλοι μαζί ότι το μεντάλιτι είναι περίεργο στην Ελλάδα και ότι δερζσαμθινγκρονγκγουιδδεμεντάλιτι. 
Γι'αυτό λεώ ότι ίσως δεν ξεκίνησε τώρα το πρόβλημα. Εγώ το πρόσεξα πριν καμια δεκαετία, ίσως πρέπει να περάσεις μια ηλικία για να το δεις. 

ΥΓ Ανέφερα προχτές στη μητέρα μου ότι έχει ομοϊδεάτες (και συνομήλικους) σε αυτό το νήμα και δεν είπε τίποτα, αλλά την άκουσα αργότερα που μίλαγε με μια φίλη της από αυτές που επίσης ήρθε να ζήσει το μύθο της στην Ελλάδα πριν 30-35 χρόνια και της έλεγε ότι να που το λένε κι άλλοι κλπ κλπ. Οπότε είσαστε πολλοί. Και ενισχύετε αυτό που είπα περί ηλικίας


----------



## Elsa (Sep 29, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κάποια στιγμή θα ανέβουν βίντεο και φωτό, αλλά παστίτσιο δεν θα ανέβει, λυπάμαι παίδες, όσοι πρόλαβαν το παστίτσιο είδαν, και όπως είπε μια ευσεβής πιστή μετά την παστιτσοκλασία:
> μαζί το φάγαμε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά βρίσκω ατυχή την επιλογή του ράσου. Για τη συγκεκριμένη τελετή έπρεπε να ντυθούν σεφ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> [...] Ένα έχω να πω σε όσους δεν ήλθαν: θα καίγεστε αιώνια στην κόλαση του αποκλεισμού από την παστιτσοκοινωνία. [...]
> Εγώ προσωπικά κοινώνησα 3 φορές, για να είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν μου ξέφυγε καμιά ευλογία από κάνα ταψί, και τα βοήθησα να κατέβουν με κάμποσο ευλογημένο ύδωρ (δηλαδή οίνο, όπως στην Κανά, ξέρετε).



Ah, hello, nice to see you all here. Now, as the more perceptive of you have probably realized by now, this is hell:





And I am the devil - good evening - but you can call me daeman, if you like. 

As for the wine, we were most amused in Cana:






And on the third day, there was a marriage in Cana of Galilee. And it came to pass that all the wine was drunk. And the mother of the bride came to Jesus and said unto the Lord, they have no more wine. And Jesus said unto the servants: "Fill six water pots with water." And they did so. And when the steward of the feast did taste from the water of the pots, it had become wine. And they knew not whence it had come.
But the servants did know, so they applauded loudly in the kitchen. And they said unto the Lord: "How the hell did you do that?" And inquired of him: "Do you do children's parties?" And the Lord said: "No." But the servants did press him, saying: "Go on, give us another one!"
And so he brought forth a carrot, and said: "Behold this, for it is a carrot." And all about him knew that it was so. For it was orange, with a green top. And he did place a large red cloth over the carrot, and then removed it, and lo, he held in his hand a white rabbit. And all were amazed, and said: "This guy is really good! He should turn professional."
And they brought him on a stretcher a man who was sick of the palsy. And they cried unto him: "Maestro, this man is sick of the palsy." And the Lord said: "If I had to spend my whole life on a stretcher, I'd be pretty sick of the palsy, too!" And they were filled with joy. And cried out: "Lord, thy one-liners are as good as thy tricks. Thou art indeed an all-round family entertainer."
 And there came unto him a woman called Mary, who had seen the Lord and believed, and Jesus said unto her:"Put on a tutu, and lie down in this box." And then took he forth a saw, and cleft her in twain. And there was much wailing and gnashing of teeth. But Jesus said: "Oh ye of little faith!" And he threw open the box and lo, Mary was whole. And the crowd went absolutely bananas. And Jesus and Mary took a big bow. And he said unto her: "From now on you shall be known as Sharon, for that is a good name for an assistant."
And the people said unto him: "We've never seen anything like this. You shouldn't be wasting your time in a small, one camel town like Cana. You should be playing in the big arenas in Jerusalem!" And Jesus did harken to their words. And he did go on to Jerusalem, and he did his full act before the scribes, and the Pharisees and the Romans.
But alas it did not please them in their hearts. In fact, they absolutely crucified him.
Here endeth the lesson. Amen.


----------



## Earion (Oct 2, 2012)

Ευκαιρία να ξαναθυμηθούμε ένα κείμενο από κάθε πλευρά απολαυστικό: το Θρησκατέν.


----------



## jmanveda (Oct 4, 2012)

Κάποιες σκέψεις περί ελευθερίας έκφρασης, σχετικά με το πώς αντιμετωπίστηκε εδώ το θέμα Παστιτσίου.

http://www.antifono.gr/portal/Προσε...τίτσιος-Ελευθερία-Έκφρασης-Δυτικές-Αξίες.html


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 6, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρουσες οι σκέψεις αυτές. Η δική μου ένσταση είναι ότι δεν βλέπω το λόγο να σεβαστώ μια πεποίθηση. Σέβομαι τον άνθρωπο, σέβομαι το δικαίωμά του να πιστεύει ό,τι θέλει, αλλά δεν μπορώ να σεβαστώ αυτό που πιστεύει, αν δεν είναι άξιο σεβασμού. Ο de facto σεβασμός δίνεται σε ανθρώπους, όχι σε ιδέες. Ο σεβασμός σε ιδέες κερδίζεται, δεν χαρίζεται, και κυρίως δεν επιβάλλεται από τον νόμο.

Αν κάποιοι ταυτίζονται τόσο με τις ιδέες τους ώστε να νιώθουν προσβεβλημένοι όταν κάποιος τις κοροϊδεύει, τότε εκείνοι έχουν το πρόβλημα. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην ζωγραφίζω τον Μωάμεθ επειδή κάποιοι αισθάνονται θιγμένοι. Και μην μου πείτε ότι η ζωγραφική δεν είναι προσβολή: για τον φανατικό μουσουλμάνο είναι, και μάλιστα σε σημείο που νιώθει δικαιωμένος να σκοτώσει. Για τον χριστιανό μπορεί να θεωρηθεί προσβολή το να πω ότι αποκλείεται η παναγία να συνέλαβε χωρίς να κάνει σεξ. Έχω γελάσει με το ανέκδοτο που λέει ότι βρέθηκε ένα λουκάνικο στον παράδεισο, το πήγαν μπροστά στην παναγία και είπε "α, ένας κρίνος!" και το έχω διηγηθεί κι εγώ μάλιστα. Πρέπει να πάω φυλακή;

Ποιος λοιπόν θ' αποφασίζει τι είναι προσβλητικό για μια πεποίθηση και τι όχι; Η ευθιξία του κάθε περισσότερο ή λιγότερο θρήσκου; Ο κοινός νους; Ποιος είναι πάλι αυτός και πώς θα τον εντοπίσουμε; Θα βασιζόμαστε στο τι ψυχανεμίζεται κάθε δικαστής;

Για μένα, τίποτε απολύτως δεν μπορεί να προσβάλει μια πεποίθηση. Οι πεποιθήσεις δεν έχουν προσωπικότητα, δεν προσβάλλονται. Οι άνθρωποι που τρέφουν αυτές τις πεποιθήσεις, καλό θα είναι να μάθουν ότι δεν βρίσκονται στο απυρόβλητο επειδή νιώθουν ότι είναι "ιερές", όπως δεν βρίσκεται στο απυρόβλητο καμία απολύτως πεποίθηση. Αν αυτά που λες μου φαίνονται γελοία, θα σε γελοιοποιήσω. Μπορείς να με γελοιοποιήσεις κι εσύ, μπορείς να με αποφύγεις για να μην συγχίζεσαι, μπορείς να προσπαθήσεις να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είναι γελοία, μπορείς να προσπαθήσεις να με πείσεις ότι κάνω λάθος.

Αλλά δεν μπορείς να αξιώνεις το δικαίωμα να τιμωρούμαι με ποινές από το κράτος.

Ο Σίλας τα λέει πολύ ωραία εδώ:


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2012)

Εγώ διαφωνώ με την άποψη _ο σεβασμός κερδίζεται_ και συναφείς, γιατι χρησιμοποιείται σα δικαιολογία για κάθε είδους γαϊδουρινή συμπεριφορά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 6, 2012)

Λέει κάτι πολύ σημαντικό ο Σίλας στο βίντεο: ο άθεος δεν μπορεί να βλασφημήσει, γιατί δεν πιστεύει στα θεία.

Δεν μπορείς να προσβάλεις το θεό από τη στιγμή που δεν πιστεύεις καν ότι υπάρχει θεός. Βλασφημία μπορεί να διαπράξει μόνον ο πιστός ενός συγκεκριμένου δόγματος ως προς το συγκεκριμένο δόγμα. Η έννοια της βλασφημίας είναι καθαρά θρησκευτική και δεν έχει καν νόημα σε νόμους της πολιτείας. Δεν έχει νόημα να έχουμε έναν νόμο που ποινικοποιεί την βλασφημία, είτε κακόβουλη είτε άλλη, τη στιγμή που η λέξη αυτή δεν έχει καν νόημα έξω από τα θρησκευτικά δόγματα.

Ως προς αυτό που λέει η SBE, ξαναλέω ότι δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι πρέπει να σέβομαι κάτι που θεωρώ γελοίο, και πολύ περισσότερο δεν δέχομαι να μου επιβάλει το κράτος αυτόν τον σεβασμό με ποινές. Σέβομαι το δικαίωμα καθενός να θρησκεύεται, δεν θα πάω στην εκκλησία να του χαλάσω την τελετή (μάλιστα μπορεί να παραστώ σε τελετές φίλων), αλλά μπορεί να κοροϊδέψω αυτήν την τελετή σε άλλο χώρο μια άλλη στιγμή. Δεν θα πάω να σαμποτάρω τον επιτάφιο, αλλά πήγα στην περιφορά του παστίτσιου και διασκέδασα. Και δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι αυτό θα πρέπει να ποινικοποιείται, όσο κι αν θίγονται ορισμένοι.

Όπως λέει κι ο Σίλας στο βίντεο: η σάτιρα είναι τέχνη, και η τέχνη δεν σκοτώνει.
Στη σάτιρα μιας πεποίθησης γελοιοποιούνται σύμβολα, όχι άνθρωποι. 
Δεν θίγεσαι *εσύ προσωπικά*, αλλά αυτό που πιστεύεις.
Δεν είναι η τιμή και η υπόληψή σου, είναι η πεποίθησή σου.

Υπάρχει διαφορά.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 6, 2012)

Δεν έχω συμμετάσχει ακόμα στη συζήτηση, παρόλο που με ενδιαφέρει πολύ, γιατί με έχετε καλύψει πλήρως (ιδίως η Μελάνη). Θέλω μόνο να ανακεφαλαιώσω (διά της σωκρατικής μεθόδου) τους λόγους για τους οποίους θεωρώ απαράδεκτη την ύπαρξη του νόμου περί βλασφημίας:
- Έχουμε ή δεν έχουμε, ως άνθρωποι, την ικανότητα της σκέψης και της κρίσης; > Ναι.
- Όταν ακούμε μια άποψη, έχουμε ή δεν έχουμε το δικαίωμα (την υποχρέωση, θα έλεγα), να τη σκεφτούμε και να την κρίνουμε; > Ναι.
- Έχουμε ή δεν έχουμε το δικαίωμα να εκφράσουμε τις σκέψεις και τις απόψεις μας, εφόσον δεν βλάπτουμε κανέναν; > Ναι.
Σε ποιο σημείο της αλυσίδας αυτής μπορεί να επέμβει ο νομοθέτης; Μπορεί να μου απαγορέψει να σκέφτομαι; Όχι. Να μου απαγορέψει να μιλάω; Όχι. Να μου πει ότι μπορώ να μιλάω για ορισμένα θέματα αλλά όχι για άλλα; Όχι. Μπορώ να δεχτώ μόνο την απαγόρευση της βλασφημίας κατά τη διάρκεια θρησκευτικών τελετών - αυτό θα ήταν όντως προσβλητικό και θα οδηγούσε σε κίνδυνο ταραχών. Αντίστοιχα όμως, απαιτώ και έναν νόμο που θα απαγορεύει την αναγκαστική συμμετοχή σε θρησκευτικές τελετές πριν την ηλικία των 18 ετών: όποιος θέλει να προσηλυτίσει κάποιον, να το κάνει _αφού_ θα έχει αναπτύξει την ικανότητα σκέψης και κρίσης που λέγαμε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Αντίστοιχα όμως, απαιτώ και έναν νόμο που θα απαγορεύει την αναγκαστική συμμετοχή σε θρησκευτικές τελετές πριν την ηλικία των 18 ετών: όποιος θέλει να προσηλυτίσει κάποιον, να το κάνει _αφού_ θα έχει αναπτύξει την ικανότητα σκέψης και κρίσης που λέγαμε.


Αν δεν γίνει ο περίφημος χωρισμός του Κράτους από την Εκκλησία στο μεσαιωνικό μας καθεστώς, δεν το βλέπω να αλλάζει το έθιμο. Η Εκκλησία μας φροντίζει να στελεχώνεται από στρατιές αθέων.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 6, 2012)

Συμφωνώ 100% με τη Μελάνη. 

Και μια μικρή απορία: Αντιλαμβάνονται άραγε οι υπέρμαχοι του νόμου περί βλασφημίας πως είναι εξόχως υποτιμητική για τις ιδέες τους (και φυσικά για τους φορείς τους) η ανάγκη ύπαρξης νόμου που να τις προστατεύει; Όταν ο νομοθέτης κρίνει ότι πρέπει να προστατεύσει τις θρησκευτικές ιδέες για χάρη της "θρησκευτικής ειρήνης", δεν αναγνωρίζει εμμέσως ότι οι φορείς αυτών των ιδεών είναι άτομα αδιάλλακτα και επικίνδυνα;


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν δεν γίνει ο περίφημος χωρισμός του Κράτους από την Εκκλησία στο μεσαιωνικό μας καθεστώς, δεν το βλέπω να αλλάζει το έθιμο. Η Εκκλησία μας φροντίζει να στελεχώνεται από στρατιές αθέων.



Δυστυχώς φαίνεται ότι προχωράμε προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση: έχω σοκαριστεί από αυτό που ανέφερε ο Παστίτσιος στη συνέντευξή του, ότι δηλαδή η Αστυνομία έλαβε «χιλιάδες e-mail που ζητούσαν τη σύλληψή του», ορισμένα από αυτά μάλιστα με απειλές προς τους αστυνομικούς! Πράγμα που δένει απόλυτα με αυτό:



panadeli said:


> Αντιλαμβάνονται άραγε οι υπέρμαχοι του νόμου περί βλασφημίας πως είναι εξόχως υποτιμητική για τις ιδέες τους (και φυσικά για τους φορείς τους) η ανάγκη ύπαρξης νόμου που να τις προστατεύει; Όταν ο νομοθέτης κρίνει ότι πρέπει να προστατεύσει τις θρησκευτικές ιδέες για χάρη της "θρησκευτικής ειρήνης", δεν αναγνωρίζει εμμέσως ότι οι φορείς αυτών των ιδεών είναι άτομα αδιάλλακτα και επικίνδυνα;



Σωστά! Δεν μπορώ μάλιστα να αποφύγω τον παραλληλισμό «νόμος περί βλασφημίας» ~ «αστυνομικές δυνάμεις στα ντέρμπι»: οι χώροι όπου κάθε αντίθεση κινδυνεύει να οδηγήσει σε σύρραξη!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2012)

Νέα άφιξη: ο Γέρων Πολίσιος ο Καταστολεύς (*+Βαϊολέησον+*):


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Για τον γέροντα Παϊδίσιο (γνωστό και ως Γκουρού Νικ) το «Ελέησον» γίνεται Elation.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 17, 2014)

panadeli said:


> Αντιλαμβάνονται άραγε οι υπέρμαχοι του νόμου περί βλασφημίας πως είναι εξόχως υποτιμητική για τις ιδέες τους η ανάγκη ύπαρξης νόμου που να τις προστατεύει;


Προφανώς οι ίδιοι δεν έχουν σε καμία υπόληψη τις ιδέες τους, ειδάλλως θα ντρέπονταν και να σκεφτούν να επιβάλλουν το "σεβασμό" σε αυτές με τη βία. Προφανώς το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι η εξουσία και η επιβολή και όχι οι ιδέες.

Κουτί Πανδώρας:
Σκοταδισμός - 10 μήνες φυλάκιση στο Γέροντα Παστίτσιο

LIFO:
Σε 10 μήνες φυλακή καταδικάστηκε ο Γέρων Παστίτσιος

Σε ωραίο κράτος ζούμε, με τις υγείες μας.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 17, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Σε ωραίο κράτος ζούμε, με τις υγείες μας.


Έλα, έλα! Ως γνωστόν, δεν είμαστε και κανένα Ιράν, αλλιώς θα τον είχαμε ήδη κρεμάσει ανάποδα. Πάλι καλά να λέει που έφαγε μόνο 10 μήνες, ορίστε μας.


Και για να σοβαρευτώ, απορώ πού στο καλό θεωρήθηκε βλασφημία. Ο Παΐσιος δεν είναι καν άγιος αναγνωρισμένος από την Εκκλησία της Ελλάδας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Έλα, έλα! Ως γνωστόν, δεν είμαστε και κανένα Ιράν, αλλιώς θα τον είχαμε ήδη κρεμάσει ανάποδα. Πάλι καλά να λέει που έφαγε μόνο 10 μήνες, ορίστε μας.


Και με αναστολή. Σιγά το πράγμα...


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2014)

lifo said:


> Το ζήτημα βέβαια δεν είναι αυτό. Είναι ότι πρόκειται για μια υπόθεση (που είχε κινήσει η Χρυσή Αυγή, μάλιστα αν θυμάστε) ξεκάθαρης ποινικοποίησης της ελευθερίας του λόγου. Πιο ξεκάθαρη δεν γίνεται.
> ...
> 
> Υπάρχει ολόκληρη μπίζνα πίσω απ' τις υποτιθέμενες προφητείες και αρκετοί βγάζουν λεφτά απ' όλα αυτά. [Διαβάστε το ρεπορτάζ μου "Παϊσιος Α.Ε." και θα καταλάβετε.] Παρ' όλα αυτά, κανένα δικαστήριο δεν έχει καταδικάσει κανέναν απ' αυτούς που διαβάλουν [sic] και εκμεταλλεύονται τη θρησκεία για κέρδη ή φήμη, αλλά καταδίκασε σε φυλάκιση για προσβολή θρησκείας αυτός [sic] που απέδειξε απλώς ότι "ο βασιλιάς είναι γυμνός"...
> Πηγή: www.lifo.gr





AoratiMelani said:


> ...
> Σε ωραίο κράτος ζούμε, με τις υγείες μας.





Zazula said:


> Νέα άφιξη: ο Γέρων Πολίσιος ο Καταστολεύς (*+Βαϊολέησον+*):
> ...



Βαϊολέησον νέισιον. Και νυν και αεί και εις τους αιώνας των αιώνων, χαμαί.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 18, 2014)

Συλλογή υπογραφών


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

Ελπίζω να συμφωνούμε ότι αυτό το ζήτημα είναι καθαρά κοσμικό. Ο νόμος προστατεύει το θρήσκευμα του άλλου, τη θρησκευτική του πίστη. Δεν έχει ο Θεός ή ο άγιος ανάγκη από προστασία. Αν υπάρχουν και αν θέλουν, ας ρίξουν τον κεραυνό τους πάνω στους βλάσφημους — τι δουλειά έχουν τα δικαστήρια; Ο νόμος και τα δικαστήρια προστατεύουν το δικαίωμα κάποιου να πιστεύει σε Θεό, Χριστό, γέροντα Παΐσιο ή άγια φασουλάδα, χωρίς να γίνεται περίγελος των απίστων. Θα επιτρέψουμε αυτό το δικαίωμα; Ίσως θα πρέπει. Αυτό που δεν πρέπει να επιτρέπουμε είναι να μας επιβάλλουν αυτοί που πιστεύουν σε Θεό, Χριστό, γέροντα Παΐσιο ή άγια φασουλάδα τι να διδάσκουμε στα σχολειά μας, πώς θα ζούμε, πώς θα συζούμε και πώς θα πεθαίνουμε. Θα έχουν το σεβασμό μας αν σεβαστούν κι αυτοί την επιθυμία μας να ζήσουμε ελεύθεροι από τους μύθους τους. Και ας προστατεύουν τα δικαστήρια τους εύπιστους από τους εκμεταλλευτές της πίστης.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ο νόμος και τα δικαστήρια προστατεύουν το δικαίωμα κάποιου να πιστεύει σε Θεό, Χριστό, γέροντα Παΐσιο ή άγια φασουλάδα, χωρίς να γίνεται περίγελος των απίστων.


Κι όμως, βασικό επιχείρημα των υποστηρικτών του Παστίτσιου (και του παστίτσιου, βεβαίως) (και γενικά όσων κάνουν σάτιρα) είναι πως η ειρωνεία και η σάτιρα δεν πρέπει να απαγορεύονται σε καμία περίπτωση - με άλλα λόγια, αν κάποιος ή κάτι χρειάζεται προστασία από τη γελοιοποίηση τότε δεν την αξίζει, πιθανότατα είναι όντως γελοίο


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 19, 2014)

Λημματογραφήθηκε ο Παστίτσιος!


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Κι όμως, βασικό επιχείρημα των υποστηρικτών του Παστίτσιου (και του παστίτσιου, βεβαίως) (και γενικά όσων κάνουν σάτιρα) είναι πως η ειρωνεία και η σάτιρα δεν πρέπει να απαγορεύονται σε καμία περίπτωση - με άλλα λόγια, αν κάποιος ή κάτι χρειάζεται προστασία από τη γελοιοποίηση τότε δεν την αξίζει, πιθανότατα είναι όντως γελοίο


Πιθανότατα (πιθανολογώ, δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια να τα παρακολουθώ στη λεπτομέρειά τους) αυτό είναι το επιχείρημα της υπεράσπισης και εγώ ανέφερα αυτό που θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί το επιχείρημα του νόμου: ότι οι πιστοί που πιστεύουν στον γέροντα Παΐσιο δικαιούνται την προστασία του νόμου από τη γελοιοποίηση που υφίσταται η πίστη τους (όχι ο γέροντας), όσο γελοία και αν τη θεωρούν κάποιοι. Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό η προστασία αυτή (πρέπει να) επεκτείνεται και σε όσους πιστεύουν στην άγια φασουλάδα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Τώρα που έχω λίγο χρόνο, να γράψω δυο λόγια, για να μην αφήσω την παραπάνω τοποθέτησή μου θολή και αδιευκρίνιστη. Προσπαθώ να δω την υπόθεση χωρίς τα συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά που ενδέχεται να επηρεάσουν την κρίση μου. Πρώτα απ’ όλα, ο νόμος είναι αυστηρός. Όχι φυλάκιση για βλασφημία, ούτε καν με αναστολή. Ούτε πρόστιμα. Προσφορά κοινωνικής υπηρεσίας και μόνο.

Έστω επίσης ότι δεν είχαμε καταγγελία από τον κ. Παππά της Χρυσής Αυγής και προσβολή σε βάρος του Γέροντα Παΐσιου, αλλά καταγγελία μουσουλμάνου μετανάστη που ζει στη χώρα μας εναντίον χρυσαυγίτη για προσβολή του Μωάμεθ. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις πιστεύω ότι η γελοιοποίηση θίγει τους πιστούς και δεν προάγει το διάλογο και την επιχειρηματολογία με την οποία η μία πλευρά θα ήθελε να δείξει στην άλλη ότι βρίσκεται σε λάθος δρόμο κτλ. Δεν γινόμαστε καλύτεροι άνθρωποι ή καλύτερη κοινωνία με την προσπάθεια να εξευτελίσουμε τον άλλο, με την ανυπαρξία νόμων ή με εξοντωτικές ποινές, διώξεις και φυλακίσεις. Κάποιο άλλο μέτρο πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε.


----------



## SBE (Jan 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Έστω επίσης ότι δεν είχαμε καταγγελία από τον κ. Παππά της Χρυσής Αυγής και προσβολή σε βάρος του Γέροντα Παΐσιου, αλλά καταγγελία μουσουλμάνου μετανάστη που ζει στη χώρα μας εναντίον χρυσαυγίτη για προσβολή του Μωάμεθ.



Αυτό το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ*, Νίκελ. Αλλά πρέπει να ορίσουμε τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στην κριτική της θρησκείας του άλλου και την προσβολή της θρησκείας του άλλου. Κοιτάζοντας τους σχετικούς νόμους στην συλλογή υπογραφών δε νομίζω να διαφωνούν πολλοί με το σκεπτικό του σεβασμού: _Όποιος δημόσια και κακόβουλα καθυβρίζει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο θρησκεία ανεκτή στην Ελλάδα τιμωρείται_

Η πράξη του παστιτσοδημιουργού ήταν κακόβουλη; Το δικαστήριο μάλλον αυτό αποφάσισε. Δεν ξέρω ποιό ήταν το σκεπτικό της απόφασης, αλλά ίσως είχε να κάνει με τη διάδοση ψεύτικων ειδήσεων (το θαύμα του γέροντα) ή με κάτι συγκεκριμένο από τη σελίδα του νεαρού. 

* Με τη διαφορά ότι ο μοναχός Παΐσιος δεν είναι το αντίστοιχο του Μωάμεθ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> *Δεν γινόμαστε καλύτεροι άνθρωποι ή καλύτερη κοινωνία με την προσπάθεια να εξευτελίσουμε τον άλλο, με την ανυπαρξία νόμων ή με εξοντωτικές ποινές, διώξεις και φυλακίσεις. Κάποιο άλλο μέτρο πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε.*



Συγγνώμη αν ενοχλώ που επαναλαμβάνω το πιο πάνω και του δίνω έμφαση. +10[SUP]googol[/SUP] σε αυτά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

Όπως είπα και παραπάνω, δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια να παρακολουθώ την υπόθεση στις λεπτομέρειές της, κάνω μια αναβάθμιση που μου τρώει απίστευτες ώρες. Μια γενική τοποθέτηση έκανα, και έτσι κι αλλιώς διαφωνώ με τη δικαστική απόφαση και τον νόμο λόγω του ύψους της ποινής. Αλλά δεν θέλω να χαθεί, στις μέρες που ζούμε, και η διαφωνία μου με τον τρόπο που όλα μπορούν να γίνουν εύκολος στόχος του κάθε γελωτοποιού.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> nickel said:
> 
> 
> > *Δεν γινόμαστε καλύτεροι άνθρωποι ή καλύτερη κοινωνία με την προσπάθεια να εξευτελίσουμε τον άλλο, με την ανυπαρξία νόμων ή με εξοντωτικές ποινές, διώξεις και φυλακίσεις. Κάποιο άλλο μέτρο πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε.*
> ...


Από πότε η σάτιρα κι ο εξευτελισμός είναι το ίδιο;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Όχι φυλάκιση για βλασφημία, ούτε καν με αναστολή. Ούτε πρόστιμα. Προσφορά κοινωνικής υπηρεσίας και μόνο.


Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, θα πρέπει να ισχύουν αντίστοιχοι νόμοι για όλους. Επομένως, προσφορά κοινωνικής υπηρεσίας για κάθε χριστιανό ορθόδοξο που κοροϊδεύει έναν άθεο ή ένα μάρτυρα του ιεχωβά, για κάθε μάρτυρα του ιεχωβά που κοροϊδεύει έναν γουίκαν, για κάθε άθεο που κοροϊδεύει έναν παλαιοημερολογίτη κτλ. 

Δεν συμφωνώ με αυτήν την άποψη. Δεν είναι δουλειά της δικαιοσύνης να τιμωρεί κάποιον που νιώθει θιγμένος επειδή του κορόιδεψαν αυτό που ο ίδιος πιστεύει ως θρησκεία. Εξάλλου, ας επαναλάβουμε: ο Παΐσιος *δεν είναι αναγνωρισμένος άγιος της ορθοδοξίας*.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Από πότε η σάτιρα κι ο εξευτελισμός είναι το ίδιο;


Το «στις μέρες που ζούμε» που έγραψα αμέσως από πάνω περιλαμβάνει τη δική μου, εντελώς υποκειμενική, εκτίμηση ότι σήμερα περισσότερο από άλλοτε η σάτιρα ξεφεύγει υπερβολικά συχνά προς τον εξευτελισμό του άλλου. Αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι συχνά αυτά είναι υποκειμενικά θέματα και επηρεάζονται από την οπτική μας σε σχέση με το θύμα. Αλλά ίσως να μην είναι υπερβολική και εντελώς υποκειμενική η άποψή μου ότι παρεξηγούμε το τι είναι σάτιρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Από πότε η σάτιρα κι ο εξευτελισμός είναι το ίδιο;


Όταν η σάτιρα στρέφεται με ιδιαίτερη δριμύτητα εναντίον πραγμάτων που κάποιος θεωρεί ότι αποτελούν συστατικά του εαυτού του, κάποιος μπορεί να θεωρήσει ακόμη και εξ αντανακλάσεως ατομικό εξευτελισμό. Είναι περίπλοκα και δύσβατα μονοπάτια που πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικά ακόμη και για κάθε άνθρωπο ξεχωριστά. Συνεπώς, μια οργανωμένη κοινωνία θα πρέπει να πορεύεται αναγκαστικά με μέσους όρους και με προσπάθειες αλληλοκατανόησης και διαλλαγής και το νομικό της πλαίσιο θα είναι, πάντα, πιο συντηρητικό από την εποχή της.

Να φύγω από το θρησκευτικό επίκαιρο. Στην Ανωκατωραχούλα, ο χωρικός Τζόνης Παπατζόπουλος έχει ζωηρή (πλην έντιμη καθόλα τα στάνταρ του χωριού) γυναίκα. Στο περίφημο τοπικό καρναβάλι, ο τοπικός κωμικός ηθοποιός Λάζος Παστιτσόπουλος ανεβαίνει σε ένα κάρο με μια επιγραφή ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ - ΜΕΡΕΜΕΤΙΑ φορώντας κέρατα. Ο χωρικός Τζόνης τα παίρνει, φέρνει την καραμπίνα και του ανάβει μία κατακέφαλα. Καθώς ξεψυχάει, ο κωμικός αναρωτιέται: «Μα δεν υπάρχει καμία ανοχή πια στη σάτιρα;»


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Εξάλλου, ας επαναλάβουμε: ο Παΐσιος *δεν είναι αναγνωρισμένος άγιος της ορθοδοξίας*.


Μα αγνόησες την άγια φασολάδα του επιχειρήματός μου και το ότι ο νόμος δεν πρέπει να ερευνά τι νιώθει ο μακαρίτης ο Παΐσιος αλλά κατά πόσο νιώθει ότι εξευτελίζεται ο πιστός του Παΐσιου ή της άγιας φασολάδας. Ταυτόχρονα, δεν λέω ότι αυτά ίσχυσαν στην παρούσα περίπτωση. Απλώς να σκεφτούμε μήπως ίσχυσαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Από πότε η σάτιρα κι ο εξευτελισμός είναι το ίδιο;


Και επειδή είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ κλπ, ας δούμε τι λένε και τα λεξικά, π.χ. το ΛΚΝ:

*σάτιρα η [sátira]* Ο27 : 1. ποιητικό είδος της λατινικής γραμματείας, με σκωπτικό περιεχόμενο: H ~ του Λουκήλιου / του Πετρώνιου. 2. λογοτεχνικό είδος που διακωμωδεί με δηκτικό τρόπο τα δημόσια ή ιδιωτικά ήθη, χαρακτήρες ανθρώπων ή καταστάσεις. || καλλιτεχνικό έργο που ανήκει στο είδος της σάτιρας: Πικρή ~. Πνευματώδης ~.

Ναι, αλλά τι σημαίνει σκωπτικός και τι δηκτικός;

*δηκτικός -ή -ό* [δiktikós] Ε1 : (λόγ.) που είναι οξύς, προσβλητικός στα λόγια, στο ύφος του: Δηκτικά λόγια. Δηκτικό χιούμορ. δηκτικά ΕΠIΡΡ.

*σκωπτικός -ή -ό* [skoptikós] Ε1 : που πειράζει με αστεϊσμούς, που κοροϊδεύει: Aντιμετώπισε τις κατηγορίες με σκωπτική διάθεση. σκωπτικά & σκωπτικώς ΕΠIΡΡ.

Και τι θα πει εξευτελίζω;

*εξευτελίζω* [ekseftelízo] -ομαι Ρ2.1 : 2. (για πρόσ.) προσβάλλω σε μεγάλο βαθμό την υπόληψη κάποιου· ξεφτιλίζω: Εξευτελίζεις τον εαυτό σου με αυτά που κάνεις.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και επειδή είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ κλπ, ας δούμε τι λένε και τα λεξικά...


...τα οποία τελικά λένε ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. ;)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> αλλά κατά πόσο νιώθει ότι εξευτελίζεται ο πιστός του Παΐσιου ή της άγιας φασολάδας.


Δηλαδή να λαμβάνονται οι αποφάσεις με βάση ένα εντελώς υποκειμενικό συναίσθημα που μπορεί να είναι και απολύτως ψέματα - γιατί, ξερωγώ, δε μ' αρέσει κανείς να μου κοροϊδεύει την αγία φασολάδα οπότε όποιος τολμήσει να την κοροϊδέψει να αρχίζω τις μηνύσεις. Μηνύσεις! Πόσα θαυμαστικά να βάλω, δεν ξέρω. Θα μπορούσε ο νόμος να ορίζει έστω ότι αυτά μπορούν να κανονίζονται μόνο στα αστικά δικαστήρια. Όχι να κινδυνεύει ο άλλος με στέρηση της ελευθερίας επειδή ξύπνησε το πρωί ο νεοναζί και του έκανε μήνυση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2014)

Έχεις δίκιο, θα έπρεπε να προχωρήσω σε ανάλογες παραπομπές και εκτιμήσεις για το τι σημαίνει μεγάλος βαθμός και φιλοσοφικές παραπομπές για το τι συνιστά στο μυαλό του καθενός την υπόληψή του. Του ενός είναι η οικογένειά του, του αλλουνού η ομάδα του, του τρίτου το κόμμα του και του τέταρτου οι χάντρες και τα καθρεφτάκια του. Του πέμπτου το σουλούπι του και πάει λέγοντας. (Δεν είπα ότι είναι εύκολο θέμα.)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Μηνύσεις! Πόσα θαυμαστικά να βάλω, δεν ξέρω.


Μέχρι να βάλεις εσύ τα θαυμαστικά, ας βάλω πρώτα εγώ ένα ερωτηματικό: Μηνύσεις, ή μήπως εγκλήσεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2014)

Σε μια πολιτισμένη κοινωνία, αναγκαστικά οι διαφωνίες πρέπει να λύνονται από δικαστήρια. Πώς αλλιώς, δηλαδή; Βέβαια, τους νόμους τους φτιάχνουν οι πλειοψηφίες και δεν τους εφαρμόζουν με ιδιαίτερη ανοχή στις μειοψηφίες. Γνωστό πρόβλημα, αυτό.

Η αγία φασολάδα *δεν* είναι αναγνωρισμένη θρησκεία ούτε αποτελεί στοιχείο αναγνωρισμένης θρησκείας και άρα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις μήνυση. Ο μοναχός Παΐσιος και, κυρίως, τα όσα τον περιτριγύριζαν προφανώς δεν ήταν αποκομμένα από την ορθόδοξη εκκλησία. Το αν έκρινε σωστά το δικαστήριο ή όχι είναι άλλο θέμα (από όσο διάβασα, η πρόταση του εισαγγελέα ήταν πολύ πιο ήπια --και οι εισαγγελείς είναι, συνήθως, οι αυστηροί).

Και ως προς την αυστηρότητα, επειδή δεν ξέρω πώς μετράνε αυτά τα πράγματα, εντάξει, ο Λιάπης έφαγε τετραετή φυλάκιση με αναστολή για τις πινακίδες, οπότε πόσο αυστηρή είναι μια ποινή δεκάμηνης φυλάκισης επίσης με αναστολή;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχεις δίκιο, θα έπρεπε να προχωρήσω σε ανάλογες παραπομπές και εκτιμήσεις για το τι σημαίνει μεγάλος βαθμός...


Ε ναι, αυτό το «σε μεγάλο βαθμό» είναι κάτι που ούτως ή άλλως αργά ή γρήγορα αναγκαζόμαστε να το ορίζουμε για να μπορούμε να συνεννοούμαστε· πρβλ. λ.χ. τη διάκριση βροχής και κατακλυσμού. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι η άποψη του κεντρικού προσώπου δεν μπορεί να λείπει από το νήμα (Πηγή: tvxs):


*Ο δρόμος είναι μακρύς, του «Γέροντα Παστίτσιου»*

Για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου βρέθηκα σε αίθουσα δικαστηρίου και είδα από κοντά πως λειτουργεί αυτός ο θεσμός που ίσως να αποτελεί το πιο νευραλγικό τομέα για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία ενός δημοκρατικού πολιτεύματος. Αυτόν το θεσμό είκαζα πως οι δικαστές τον χειρίζονται με λεπτότητα και υπευθυνότητα αλλά τελικά η πραγματικότητα με διέψευσε. Ομολογώ πως περίμενα ένα χαλαρό κλίμα μιας και οι κατηγορίες περί εξύβρισης θρησκεύματος που έχω χρεωθεί δε στέκουν πουθενά καθώς ουδέποτε χρησιμοποίησα υβρεολόγιο μήτε με τη θρησκεία ασχολήθηκα. Αφελώς το περίμενα.

Η στάση των δικαστών ήταν επιθετική εξαρχής και ως το τέλος της διαδικασίας με καλούσαν να εξηγήσω για ποιο λόγο ανέχτηκα αναρτήσεις των επισκεπτών (αφού στις δικές μου δε μπορούσαν να εντοπίσουν κάτι το υβριστικό) και δεν τις διέγραφα, όπως εξάλλου είχα τη δυνατότητα ως διαχειριστής της σελίδας. Οι διαδικασίες άρχισαν με την εισαγγελέα να διαβάζει μια άσχετη με την υπόθεσή μου δικογραφία που αφορούσε ένα "βλασφημο" μπλόγκερ τον οποίο όμως δε κατάφεραν να εντοπίσουν. Διαμαρτυρήθηκα αμέσως και το υλικό αυτό απεσύρθη. Η παρεξήγηση ήταν εν μέρη δικαιολογημένη καθώς η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος όταν με είχε συλλάβει τον Σεπτέμβριο του 12 είχε σημειώσει με στυλό στο εξώφυλλο "και αυτή η σελίδα είναι δική του" χρεώνοντας μου πρόσθετες κατηγορίες με το έτσι θέλω.

Ο Δημήτρης Χριστόπουλος, ο οποίος ήταν ο βασικός μάρτυρας που κάλεσα υπέστη το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ιεράς εξέτασης διότι ως ειδικός σε νομικά θέματα και καθηγητής στο Τμήμα Πολιτικής Επιστήμης και Ιστορίας του Παντείου Πανεπιστημίου, του ζητήθηκε να ορίσει πού αρχίζει και πού σταματάει η σάτιρα και αν τελικά έβρισκε τη σελίδα μου χυδαία ή σατιρική. Παρόλο που η απαντήσεις του υπήρξαν σύντομες και περιεκτικές, οι δικαστές δεν έδειξαν να κατανοούν ούτε στιγμή τα λόγια του μετατρέποντας την κουβέντα σε ένα λαβύρινθο επαναλήψεων και άτοπων ερωτήσεων. Την ίδια πεισματική στάση κράτησαν και απέναντι στη μητέρα μου την οποία έφερα ως δεύτερο μάρτυρα υπεράσπισης. Την ρώτησαν πάλι αν της φάνηκε αστεία η σελίδα, αν είμαι άνεργος, αν έχω άλλα χόμπι πέρα από το facebook, πού αποσκοπεί η σάτιρα αυτή και άλλα τα οποία εκείνη τη στιγμή μου φαίνονταν στα όρια του απίθανου.

Όταν ήρθε η ώρα να απολογηθώ τους εξήγησα εν συντομία πως ο μόνος στόχος μου εξαρχής ήταν να στηλιτεύσω ένα επικίνδυνο φονταμενταλιστικό χώρο μισαλλοδοξίας και εθνικισμού ο οποίος βρήκε πρόσφορο έδαφος στη κοινωνική αστάθεια της ελληνικής κοινωνίας μετά την οικονομική κρίση. Ο χώρος αυτός βρήκε το σύμβολό του στο πρόσωπο ενός μέχρι πρότινος αδιάφορου καλόγερου που τον αγιοποίησε ο περιθωριακός ακροδεξιός τύπος.

Ως κοινωνικός ακτιβιστής -ναι οι δραστηριότητες μου δεν περιορίζονται στο fb- καταδικάζω και πολεμάω τον εθνικισμό σε όλες τις μορφές του. Δεν είναι τυχαίο εξάλλου πως η δίωξή μου ξεκίνησε έπειτα από επερώτηση του υπαρχηγού της 'εγκληματικής οργάνωσης (κατά την ελληνική δικαιοσύνη πλέον) της Χρυσής Αυγής στη Βουλή. Οι ανησυχίες μου δεν είναι μεταφυσικές αλλά κοινωνικές. Πιστεύω πως ήμουν κατατοπιστικότατος. Δε μου έφεραν αντίλογο και δε μου ζήτησαν περαιτέρω εξηγήσεις. Η απολογία μου δε διήρκησε πάνω από πέντε λεπτά. Σαν η απόφαση να είχε ήδη ληφθεί.

Εν συνεχεία ήρθε η καταδίκη μου σε 10 μήνες φυλάκιση διότι σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της εισαγγελέας είχα σκοπό να εξυβρίσω τη θρησκεία και ήμουν ασυνεπής στο να επιβάλω τη λογοκρισία στους επισκέπτες της σελίδας μου. Φυσικά πήγα στο εφετείο. Η δίκη μου θα γίνει του χρόνου.

Είναι δυσάρεστο που δε κατάφερα να ξεφορτωθώ αυτή τη γελοία δικογραφία που έχω χρεωθεί αλλά με ευχαριστεί το γεγονός που η υπόθεσή μου έφερε πάλι στην επιφάνεια το θέμα της καταργήσεως των νόμων περί βλασφημίας. Ο δρόμος προβλέπεται μακρύς.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η αγία φασολάδα *δεν* είναι αναγνωρισμένη θρησκεία ούτε αποτελεί στοιχείο αναγνωρισμένης θρησκείας και άρα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις μήνυση.


Για μένα είναι εξωφρενικό το ότι μπορείς να κάνεις μήνυση για κάτι τέτοιο. Οι διαφωνίες αυτού του είδους θα μπορούσαν να λύνονται στα πολιτικά δικαστήρια, εκεί που λύνονται και οι διαφωνίες για προσβολή της προσωπικότητας. Κατά τα λοιπά, είναι μεγάλη συζήτηση το τι σημαίνει «αναγνωρισμένη» θρησκεία, και μάλιστα στην Ελλάδα, όπου δεν προβλέπεται καν σχετική διαδικασία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2014)

Ναι, ναι, ναι και, αν κρίνουμε ότι χρειάζεται, να προβλεφτεί.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Κατά τα λοιπά, είναι μεγάλη συζήτηση το τι σημαίνει «αναγνωρισμένη» θρησκεία, και μάλιστα στην Ελλάδα, όπου δεν προβλέπεται καν σχετική διαδικασία.


Η οποία συζήτηση συνεχίζει και γίνεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό και λόγω του 1371ΑΚ (βλ. π.χ. http://www.synigoros.gr/resources/apospasma_eggrafou.pdf), αν και βλέπουμε ότι (από http://www.karagiannislawfirm.gr/astiko-dikaio/2271-diazygio-martyron-tou-iechova):Σύμφωνα με τη διάταξη του άρθρ. 1371 ΑΚ, προκειμένου για γάμο μεταξύ ετεροδόξων ή μεταξύ ετεροθρήσκων η ιεροτελεστία γίνεται όπως απαιτεί το δόγμα ή το θρήσκευμα του καθενός απ` αυτούς που συνέρχονται σε γάμο, αν είναι αναγνωρισμένο στην Ελλάδα. Περαιτέρω, δόγμα ή θρήσκευμα "αναγνωρισμένο", κατά την έννοια της ανωτέρω διατάξεως του άρθρ. 1371 ΑΚ, είναι εκείνο, το οποίο συγκεντρώνει τις προϋποθέσεις του όρου της "γνωστής θρησκείας", που απαντάται σε όλα τα Συντάγματα της Ελλάδας. *Ητοι, αυτή που έχει αφενός μεν φανερές δοξασίες και όχι κρυφές, και να διδάσκονται δημόσια, αφετέρου δε λατρεία επίσης φανερή, ανεξάρτητα περαιτέρω, ενόψει της χορηγούμενης από το Σύνταγμα ελευθερίας της θρησκευτικής συνειδήσεως*, αν το κατά τα άνω δόγμα αποτελεί αίρεση σε σχέση προς την επικρατούσα στην Ελλάδα θρησκεία της ανατολικής ορθόδοξης του Χριστού Εκκλησίας, ως επίσης *είναι αδιάφορο, αν οι οπαδοί του εν λόγω δόγματος δεν διατηρούν εκκλησιαστικές αρχές ή αν οι θρησκευτικοί λειτουργοί τους στερούνται ιεροσύνης υπό την καθιερωμένη στην ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία έννοια του όρου αυτού.*​*Εξάλλου, δεν προσαπαιτείται, όπως το ανωτέρω δόγμα που πληροί τις εν λόγω προϋποθέσεις έχει εγκριθεί ή αναγνωρισθεί με οποιαδήποτε πράξη της Πολιτείας ή της Εκκλησίας.*​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 19, 2014)

Δεν θα επαναλάβω τις απόψεις μου για την ποινικοποίηση της βλασφημίας (θυμίζω: της προσβολής των "θείων" και όχι αναγκαστικά της εξύβρισης, βλασφημία είναι και το να πεις ότι ο χριστός δεν ήταν θεός, και αν μάλιστα το πεις σε τόνο ειρωνικό μπροστά σε μια θεούσα που θεωρεί το χριστό "οικογένειά της" και άρα θα πάθει καρδιακή προσβολή, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και κακόβουλη βλασφημία).

Θα παρατηρήσω μόνο, για άλλη μια φορά, ότι ο Λοΐζος δεν βλασφήμησε: τον Παΐσιο γελοιοποίησε, όχι τα "θεία". 

Αντιθέτως, βλασφημίες (και κακόβουλες ακόμη) λαμβάνουν χώρα παντού γύρω μας με αρκετή συχνότητα, χωρίς να βλέπουμε όχι καταδίκες, αλλά ούτε καν συλλήψεις.

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας για το τι και το πώς της σύλληψης επιλεκτικά ενός ατόμου για ένα αδίκημα που δεν συνιστά αδίκημα και το οποίο δεν διέπραξε καν.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 19, 2014)

λεξιλογική παρατήρηση:


drsiebenmal said:


> (...) σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα _της εισαγγελέας_ (...)



Κατά τ' άλλα θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποιοι ήταν οι δικαστές και η εισαγγελέας, θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να παρακολουθήσουμε το ιστορικό τους. Πού μπορούμε να τα μάθουμε αυτά; Από την περιγραφή φαίνονται άσχετοι και τσαπατσούληδες διεκπεραιωτές. 
Κλασική περίπτωση βαριεστημένων, ευθυνόφοβων ΔΥ δηλαδή :twit: για να πω και την κακία μου...

Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θα αθωωνόταν, όπως είμαι και σίγουρος πως θα αθωωθεί, επιτέλους, του χρόνου. Η υπόθεση παραείναι γελοία για να μην.


----------



## Earion (Jan 19, 2014)

Ποια θα ήταν η αντίδραση των δικαστών αν ο κατηγορούμενος τηρούσε άλλη υπερασπιστική γραμμή; Αν, λέω για παράδειγμα, πρόβαλλε τον εαυτό του όχι ως κοινωνικό ακτιβιστή αλλά ως ευσεβή χριστιανό που τον προσβάλλει βάναυσα το εμπόριο της θρησκείας; Ή ως έναν νηφάλιο πολίτη που ανησυχεί για την πορεία της πατρίδας και του έθνους μας, που εξαιτίας των κάθε λογής κάπηλων έχει κυλιστεί στο βούρκο του ανορθολογισμού;


----------



## Marinos (Jan 19, 2014)

Τι λέτε τώρα;


> Με αφορμή αναφορά του υπευθύνου Θρησκευμάτων του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Ι. Αμανατίδη σε τηλεοπτικό σταθμό, ότι ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας είναι άθεος, η ΝΔ σε ανακοίνωσή της λέει πως είναι δικαίωμά του αλλά καλεί το κόμμα της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης να επιβεβαιώσει ή να διαψεύσει το βουλευτή του καθώς «ο ελληνικός λαός πρέπει να γνωρίζει σε τι πιστεύει ο κ. Τσίπρας».
> 
> Υπενθυμίζει επίσης ότι το επίσημο πρόγραμμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ προβλέπει τη φορολόγηση όσων δηλώνουν Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι όπως παρουσίασε ο κ. Τ. Κουράκης
> 
> «Ευχόμαστε η αντιπαλότητα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με τους Χριστιανούς Ορθοδόξους να μην οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι ο κ. Τσίπρας είναι άθεος», καταλήγει η ανακοίνωση της ΝΔ.



(εικονογράφηση)


----------



## SBE (Jan 19, 2014)

Ενδιαφέρον αυτό που λες, Εάριε, γιατί κι εγώ σκεφτόμουν νωρίτερα ότι θα ήθελα να ακούσω την άποψη κάποιου θρησκευόμενου για το θέμα. Έχουμε τον επίσκοπο (ή ξέρω γω τι ήταν) που είπε ότι διαφωνεί με τη δίωξη, αλλά τι λένε άλλοι; 
Οι απόψεις αυτών που ακούνε τη λέξη θρησκεία και βγάζουν σπυράκια είναι οι αναμενόμενες γενικής χρήσεως- γίναμε Ιράν, δεν υπάρχει ελευθερία, να καταργηθεί αμέσως ο νόμος. Οι άλλοι τι λένε;

ΥΓ Από τα λόγια του κατηγορούμενου μου φάνηκε περίεργο που λέει ότι στην απολογία του: _Δε μου έφεραν αντίλογο και δε μου ζήτησαν περαιτέρω εξηγήσεις. Η απολογία μου δε διήρκησε πάνω από πέντε λεπτά. Σαν η απόφαση να είχε ήδη ληφθεί._
Είμαι πρόθυμη να συμφωνήσω με όλα τα άλλα που γράφει, ότι οι δικαστές κάνουν τους έξυπνους ή ότι έχουν στυλ διεκπεραίωσης κλπ αλλά αυτό το απόσπασμα μου λέει ότι αυτός περίμενε να είναι η απολογία του ντιμπέιτ στο οποίο ίσως να κατάφερνε με την επιχειρηματολογία του να μεταπείσει τους παρευρισκόμενους, όπως στο σινεμά δηλαδή. Και μάλλον δεν τον ενημέρωσε σχετικά ο δικηγόρος του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2014)

Άλλα σχετικά κείμενα, σε άλλα σημεία στη Λεξιλογία:

Ο «Παστίτσιος» και η δημοκρατία, του Στρατή Μπουρνάζου (_Ενθέματα_)

Ελληνική Ένωση για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου: Μεσαίωνας η καταδίκη του «Παστίτσιου» (Έθνος, 17-1-2014)


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Τι λέτε τώρα;


Σαχλεύει πολύ η προεκλογική περίοδος, για να μην πω κάτι χειρότερο, όσο δουλεύουν όλο και πιο εντατικά και οι δυο μεριές πάνω στο «ή εμείς ή αυτοί». Ταυτόχρονα, άλλοι επιμένουν ότι το πιθανότερο θα είναι να πρέπει να συνεργαστούν τα δύο κόμματα, οπότε όσο λιγότερα είναι τα διχαστικά που θα εκστομίζουν τώρα, τόσο λιγότερα θα αναγκαστούν να καταπιούν αργότερα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2014)

...
Του Γιάννη Καλαϊτζή, από την Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών, 20-1-2014:


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2014)

Ο Χρυσούς Μεσαίων, του Νίκου Δήμου.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Ο Χρυσούς Μεσαίων, του Νίκου Δήμου.


Οι βουλευτές δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να δώσουν τον χριστιανικό όρκο, όπως αναφέρει ο Ν.Δ., αλλά για τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας υφίσταται όντως θέμα για το εάν εμμέσως καθίσταται επί της ουσίας υποχρεωτικό το να είναι Χ.Ο. (παρότι το θρήσκευμά του δεν συνιστά προϋπόθεση για δυνατότητα εκλογής), λόγω της σύγκρουσης των διατάξεων των άρθρων 13 και 33 του Συντάγματος.


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2014)

Τον βρίσκω υπερβολικό τον Δήμου, όπως το συνηθίζει. 
Άλλο υπερβολή όμως κι άλλο να λες π.χ.: _Μόνη η εν Ελλάδι περιουσία του Αγίου Τάφου πρέπει να υπερκαλύπτει όλο μας το χρέος. _

Δηλαδή τα ακίνητα που έχει στην Ελλάδα ο Πανάγιος Τάφος ξεπερνάνε σε αξία τα 300 δις ευρώ. Συγγνώμη, αλλά μάλλον κάποιος δεν καταλαβαίνει από μαθηματικά εδώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 22, 2014)

TVXS - Ελλάδα: θεοκρατία ή κοσμικό κράτος;

Επιστολή για την καταδίκη του Λοΐζου στον Επίτροπο του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου.

Άντε να δούμε τι ψάρια θα πιάσουμε.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2014)

Ορίστε, βρε παιδιά, δεν συμβαίνουν μόνο στην Ελλάδα αυτά, ως γνωζτόν: After More Than a Year in Prison on Blasphemy Charges, Alexander Aan is Released from Prison.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2014)

Ζητούσε στο Facebook αποδείξεις για την ύπαρξη Θεού, όντας πολίτης της Ινδονησίας, μιας χώρας με 88% ισλαμικό πληθυσμό, δηλαδή με περισσότερους Μουσουλμάνους από οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα, και τη γλίτωσε με ένα χρόνο στη φυλακή και το κεφάλι στους ώμους του; Δεν παίρνει και κάνα Λόττο;


----------



## Costas (Feb 5, 2014)

Πάντως εγώ δεν τον είπα ποτέ Παϊσίου, πάντα Παΐσιου, και αντίστοιχα (και κατά μείζονα λόγο, λόγω του παστίτσιου) πάντα Παστίτσιου.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Αποκαθηλώθηκε η λόγια γενική από τον τίτλο. (Δεν επιτρέπεται να διαφοροποιηθείς σ' αυτή την κοινωνία. Κοινώς, δεν σ' αφήνουν ν' αγιάσεις...)


----------



## Costas (Feb 5, 2014)

Καλημέρα σ' εσένα. Θυμήθηκα την έριδα περί της κας. Μπιτσίου (back in the 70's).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2014)

Εμένα πάντως τούτο το νήμα μου 'ρθε στον νου όταν άκουσα το παρακάτω:


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 10, 2014)

Σωστός ο Rowan:
Self-appointed arbiters of the public good, encouraged by media-stoked outrage to which the police feel under terrible pressure to react: a newspaper rings up Scotland Yard: “Someone has said something slightly insulting on Twitter about someone whom we think a national treasure - what are you going to do about it?”


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2015)

...
*Άγιος ο Παΐσιος, καταδικασμένος ο "Παστίτσιος"...*

Στην αγιοποίηση του μοναχού *Παΐσιου* του Αγιορείτη προχώρησε και επισήμως η Αγία και Ιερά Σύνοδος του Οικουμενικού Πατριαρχείου αποδεχόμενη την σχετική εισήγηση της Κανονικής Επιτροπής. Ο κατά κόσμον *Αρσένιος Εζνεπίδης* μόνασε στο Άγ. Όρος επί 45 χρόνια, από το 1949 ώς τον θάνατό του το 1994. Η αγιοποίηση του Παΐσιου μόλις 21 χρόνια από τον θάνατό του προκαλεί εντύπωση, είναι ίσως όμως αποτέλεσμα της γενικότερης αντιμετώπισης του Παΐσίου από σημαντικό τμήμα των πιστών ήδη ως Αγίου.

Ο Παΐσιος παραμένει αμφιλεγόμενη προσωπικότητα, κυρίως λόγω των προφητειών που του αποδίδονται και, μεταξύ άλλων, προβλέπουν νίκη του "ξανθού γένους" επί της Τουρκίας σε έναν μελλοντικό μεγάλης έκτασης πολέμο. Η σάτιρα προς το φαινόμενο του Παΐσιου από το διαδικτυακό τρολ "Γέροντας Παστίτσιος" κόστισε στον δημιουργό του *Φ. Λοΐζο* την καταδίκη του σε δέκα μήνες φυλάκιση με αναστολή για "εξύβριση θρησκεύματος κατ' εξακολούθηση", με τη δίωξη να ξεκινά μετά από ερώτηση του υπαρχηγού της Χρυσής Αυγής *Χρ. Παππά*.


Κατά τα άλλα, είμαστε λέει όλοι Σαρλί. Μόνο που μερικοί είναι ραμολί και οι πιο πολλοί, μουρλοί.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2015)

Όπως έγραψε χτες ο Ηλίας Κανέλλης στα Νέα:

[...] Αλλά το Πατριαρχείο έχει κανέναν λόγο να εναρμονίζεται με την καθυστερημένη Ελλάδα;
Γιατί καθυστερημένη; Επειδή ο Παΐσιος κατά βάσιν ισχυριζόταν ότι «στην εποχή μας, που έχουν αυξηθεί οι γνώσεις, δυστυχώς η λογική κλόνισε την πίστη των ανθρώπων από τα θεμέλια και γέμισε τις ψυχές από ερωτηματικά και αμφιβολίες». Είναι δυνατόν τέτοιοι λήροι, που οδηγούν στη συνωμοσιολογία και στον σκοταδισμό, να επιβραβεύονται από οποιονδήποτε πνευματικό θεσμό διεκδικεί στοιχειώδη επαφή με την πραγματικότητα; [...]


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2015)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν υπήρξε παρόμοια συζήτηση όταν εγινε άγιος ο Αγ. Νεκτάριος Αιγίνης. 
Τον αναφέρω γιατί κι αυτός είναι άγιος του εικοστού αιώνα, υποτίθεται ότι έκανε θάυματα ενώ ήταν εν ζωή (βλέπω στη Βικι ότι θεράπευσε δαιμονισμένο π.χ., που ειναι στάνταρ δεισιδαιμονία) και υπήρχαν φήμες για σκάνδαλα. Άρα λογικά, κάποιοι θα διαφωνούσαν με την αγιοποίηση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2015)

Με την ευκαιρία: δεν έχουμε _αγιοποίηση_ του Παΐσιου, αλλά *αγιοκατάταξη*. Και προκύπτει μεταφραστικό θέμα: αν δεν έχουμε _canonization_, τι έχουμε;

(Σίγουρα, δεν έχω το χρόνο να το ψάξω...)


http://www.kathimerini.gr/799891/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/kai-agios-dhmofilhs
https://www.google.com/search?q=αγιοκατάταξη&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2015)

Η _canonization_ αναφέρεται στη ρωμαιοκαθολική εκκλησία· το αντίστοιχο για την ορθόδοξη είναι η _glorification_, λέει εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2015)

Κάποιοι θα γελάνε με την ασχετοσύνη μας. Δεν υπάρχει «αγιοποίηση» αλλά «αναγνώριση της αγιότητας που υπάρχει και αναγνωρίζεται από την Εκκλησία». [Από εδώ: Ποια διαδικασία υπάρχει ώστε να γίνει αγιοκατάταξη στην Εκκλησία;]


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2015)

Αυτό μου φαίνεται πιο φυσιολογικό και πιο πολύ στο πνεύμα της δικής μας εκκλησίας, αφού και για άλλα θέματα δεν έχει κανονισμούς και ζυγαριές.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 18, 2015)

SBE said:


> ...της δικής μας εκκλησίας...


Αχ, αυτά τα "δικά μας" τα παιδιά... εγώ τουλάχιστον πάει καιρός που δεν θεωρώ κατά καμμία έννοια "δική μου" την Ορθόδοξη Ανατολική Εκκλησία του Χριστού (aka Εκκλησία της Ελλάδος), ούτε καν σε επίπεδο "τρόπος του λέγειν βρε παιδί μου", "από συνήθεια το λέω", "ε πώς να το κάνουμε είναι η επικρατέστερη στην Ελλάδα" κ.ο.κ. 
Να τη χαίρεστε όσοι την θεωρείτε ακόμη "δική σας". :devil: :twit:


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2015)

Μελ, πρώτα πρώτα νομίζω ότι δεν είναι εδώ το κατάλληλο νήμα για αυτή τη συζήτηση. 
Δεύτερα δεύτερα, άσχετα από το άν πιστέυει κανείς ή όχι, ο ιστορικός- πολιτιστικός ρόλος της θρησκείας είναι γεγονός.*
Ίσως επειδή ζω εκτός Ελλάδας να έχουν πάρει μεγαλύτερες συναισθηματικές διαστάσεις για μένα οι πολιτιστικές μας ιδιομορφίες. 
Επίσης, μεγάλωσα σε περιβάλλον που ήταν αρκετά φιλελεύθερο στο ζήτημα της θρησκείας**, και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι τόσο φορτισμένο θέμα για κάποιους. Αλλά δέχομαι ότι για κάποιους είναι, αρκεί να δεχτούν κι αυτοί ότι για κάποιους δεν είναι. 

:laugh:


*Βλέπεις ζω σε χώρα που ακόμα έχει τις νοερές διαχωριστικές γραμμές μεταξύ προτεσταντών και καθολικών, παρόλο που και οι μεν και οι δε μάλλον άθρησκοι είναι- και το φχαριστιέμαι που δεν είμαι ούτε το ένα, ούτε το άλλο, όχι μόνο από επιλογή- που θα μπορούσε να αμφισβητηθεί- αλλά και από συγκυρία. 

** Όχι μόνο στην οικογένεια αλλά και στο σχολείο και στον κοινωνικό περίγυρο. Δεν ξέρω αν η Πάτρα κατέχει τίποτα ρεκόρ αθρησκίας, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι ήταν ειδική περίπτωση.


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2015)

Σύμφωνα με τον καθηγητή του ΕΚΠΑ Στυλιανό Γ. Παπαδόπουλο, η όντως Ορθόδοξη αντίληψη είναι ότι οι εκκλησιαστικές αρχές απλώς γνωστοποιούν και διακηρύσσουν ένα αίσθημα περί αγιότητας κάποιου/ας που υπάρχει ήδη μέσα στο πλήρωμά της, στο λαό της. Γνωστοποιεί και διακηρύσσει, δεν ανακηρύσσει. Ιδού τι λέει (αντιπολιτευόμενος την ισχύουσα, μη Ορθόδοξη κατ' αυτόν, πρακτική) στο βιβλίο του _Διαπίστωση και διακήρυξη της αγιότητας των αγίων_, (εκδ. Τέρτιος, Κατερίνη 1990):

(από τα Περιεχόμενα)
2. Οι όροι: "αγιοποίησις", "ανακήρυξις αγίων", "αναγνώρισις αγίων", "κατάταξις εις τον χορόν (ή εν τη χορεία) των αγίων", "κανονισμός", "συναρίθμησις εν τοις αγίοις", "ανάδειξις αγίων"
3. Γιατί οι όροι "αγιοποίησις", "ανακήρυξις", "κατάταξις" κλπ. δεν είναι ορθοί
4. Προτεινόμενοι όροι: διαπίστωση αγιότητας, διακήρυξη αυτής και εγγραφή του αγίου στο Εορτολόγιο
5. Η σύγχρονη πρακτική "αναγνωρίσεως αγίων"

Από τη σελ. 64 ("Επιγραμματικά"):
_Πώς διακηρύσσεται η αγιότητα ενός αγίου;_
—Το τοπικό εκκλησιαστικό πλήρωμα, γνωρίζοντας ασφαλώς το μαρτύριο του μάρτυρα, διακηρύσσει αυτό ευρύτερα στην Εκκλησία (στους νεώτερους χρόνους η διακήρυξη της αγιότητας και των νεομαρτύρων γίνεται από Σύνοδο).
—Το τοπικό εκκλησιαστικό πλήρωμα, γνωρίζοντας τα περί τον άγιο και ευεργετούμενο ποικιλοτρόπως από τα χαρίσματα και τις θεοσημίες του, γνωστοποιεί στην Σύνοδο υπεύθυνα την διαπίστωση της αγιότητας, οπότε η Σύνοδος διακηρύσσει πανηγυρικά την αγιότητα του αγίου προς γενίκευση της τιμής του.

Αλλά για άλλο λόγο ήρθα στο νήμα, και παρασύρθηκα στα παραπάνω (που ελπίζω ωστόσο να φανούν χρήσιμα). Ιδού:






Ιδού τι είπε και ο Ζουράρις γι' αυτόν, μετά την αγιοκατάταξη:
Πρόκειται για ασκητική μορφή παραμυθίας και αγιότητας. Δεν τα πήγαινα καλά ιδεολογικά μαζί του, καθότι ήταν “πολύ δεξιός”. Ωστόσο είχαμε καλή σχέση. Στα δύσκολα χρόνια του Εμφυλίου ήταν ασυρματιστής στον ελληνικό στρατό. Πρόκειται για σπουδαία και χαρισματική προσωπικότητα, η οποία ακτινοβολούσε […] Σαν να έκανε αξονική τομογραφία σε όποιον είχε απέναντί του! Ήταν γνωστός πλακατζής και μεγάλη φυσιογνωμία.

Σημειωτέον ότι ήταν από τα Φάρασα, και μαθητής τρόπον τινά του Αρσενίου, που νομίζω κι αυτός είναι όσιος.


----------



## Earion (Mar 27, 2015)

Ιερέας έθεσε σε προσκύνημα τις... πλαστικές παντόφλες του Γέροντα Παΐσιου

Έμαθαν και οι παπάδες τι θα πει τρολιά!


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2015)

...
*«Πώς βίωσα τους νόμους κατά της βλασφημίας στην Ελλάδα»*

_Ο Φίλιππος Λοΐζος είναι ο "Πάτερ Παστίτσιος", το πρόσωπο που πέρασε (και συνεχίζει να περνά) μια οδυνηρή αστυνομοδικαστική περιπέτεια επειδή δημιούργησε μια χιουμοριστική σελίδα στο facebook. Στο κείμενό του, που αναδημοσιεύεται από το τεύχος 58 του _Books' Journal_, Σεπτέμβριος 2015, περιγράφει αυτή τη ζοφερή περιπέτεια.
_[...]***​Η περίπτωσή μου είναι ιδιαίτερα πολύπλοκη. Όπως είπα στην αρχή, το πρόσωπο του Παϊσίου ως σύμβολο συγκεντρώνει όλα εκείνα τα οπισθοδρομικά στοιχεία που στοιχειώνουν διαχρονικά τη νεοελληνική κοινωνία και τη σκοταδιστική ρητορική που αναζωπυρώνεται, βρίσκοντας πάτημα σε κοινωνίες σε κρίση που δεν έχουν μάθει να διεκδικούν και να οργανώνονται με ορθολογικό τρόπο. Χτυπώντας τον μεσσιανισμό δεν στερείς μόνο από ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της ελληνικής κοινωνίας τις ζωτικές του ψευδαισθήσεις, αλλά καταστρέφεις και ένα πολύτιμο εργαλείο χειραγώγησης που εδώ και αιώνες το κατεστημένο στην Ελλάδα έχει μάθει να χειρίζεται με εξαιρετική μαεστρία. Η αντίδραση του κόσμου σε διεθνές επίπεδο ενάντια στη δίωξη έδωσε μια βαρύτητα στο πρόσωπο μου και με έφερε, άθελά μου, στη θέση του εκπροσώπου και του εκφραστή μεγάλου τμήματος της κοινωνίας που ζητάει τα αυτονόητα: την προστασία δηλαδή των θεμελιωδών ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων και την εκκοσμίκευση της κοινωνίας, κάτι που το κατεστημένο δεν το αγνοεί. Χτυπώντας εμένα, χτυπιέται ταυτόχρονα η μερίδα των ανθρώπων που επιθυμούν το διαφορετικό. Αυτοί είναι οι βασικοί λόγοι που, κατά τη γνώμη μου, με κάνουν να βιώνω αυτόν τον καφκικό εφιάλτη στη πιο μεσαιωνική εκδοχή του, και με φέρνουν απέναντι σε μία απρόσωπη και αδυσώπητη δικαιοσύνη. Λέω απρόσωπη, διότι με διώκει με έναν νόμο ασαφή και ρευστό, που ερμηνεύεται και εφαρμόζεται ανάλογα με τις ιδεοληψίες του εκάστοτε δικαστή.

Ο εφιάλτης που έζησα μπορεί να με κουράζει και να μου τρώει χρήματα, ταυτόχρονα όμως με χαροποιεί διότι κατάφερε να αναδείξει ένα βαθύ πρόβλημα που χρήζει άμεσης αντιμετώπισης. Προτείνω στους εκπροσώπους των κομμάτων, από σήμερα κιόλας, να βρουν κοινό σημείο πάνω στο θέμα αυτό και να ξεκινήσουν άμεσα οι συζητήσεις και οι διεργασίες για την κατάργηση των επικίνδυνων νόμων που, δήθεν, προστατεύουν την κοινωνική ειρήνη. Αυτών των νόμων που ακόμα και η ίδια η καθολική εκκλησία τους θεωρεί επικίνδυνους. Αν καταφέρετε και καταργήσετε τους νόμους της βλασφημίας πριν από τη δίκη μου, αυτό θα ήταν το ιδανικό μήνυμα που θα έδειχνε ότι η Ελλάδα θέλει να σεβαστεί τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα, ότι πράγματι θέλει να γυρίσει σελίδα και να γίνει ευρωπαϊκή χώρα.

Μπορούμε να συμβάλουμε ώστε να εξασφαλίσουμε τις βασικές μας ελευθερίες και να εξαφανίσουμε μια για πάντα τη δαμόκλειο σπάθη της λογοκρισίας που αιωρείται απειλητικά πάνω από τα κεφάλια μας, πριν στιγματιστεί διεθνώς η χώρα μας από παρόμοια περιστατικά.


Ναι, καλά. Μακάρι, αλλά εδώ όσο πάει κι αγριεύουν τα θεριά, ανεξέλεγκτα.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 9, 2015)

daeman said:


> Ναι, καλά. Μακάρι, αλλά εδώ όσο πάει κι αγριεύουν τα θεριά, ανεξέλεγκτα.



Έτσι ακριβώς...


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 6, 2016)

oliver_twisted said:


> Στην τελική η σάτιρα δεν έγινε μέσα σε θρησκευτικό χώρο ώστε να προσβάλει τους πιστούς. Θέλεις μπαίνεις στη σελίδα, δεν θέλεις δεν μπαίνεις στη σελίδα. Κι από πότε ο Παίσιος έγινε ιερή μορφή της ορθοδοξίας και έγινε έγκλημα καθοσιώσεως η σάτιρά του; Με την ίδια λογική να κάψουμε και την Πάπισσα Ιωάννα γιατί κοροϊδεύει αυτές τις αγυρτείες. Αγνοούσα ότι υπήρχαν σχετικές διατάξεις στον ποινικό κώδικα και λυπάμαι πολύ. Δεν βρίσκω λόγια αρκετά βαριά να καταδικάσω τη συγκεκριμένη σύλληψη.


Να σου θέσω ένα ερώτημα. Αν έπαιρνα την φωτογραφία του πατέρα σου ή της μητέρας σου ή του παιδιού σου κι έκανα καλλιτεχνίες με παστίτσιο ώστε να την βγάλω στο διαδίκτου και να γελάει ο κόσμος θα σου άρεσε; Κάποια πράγματα είναι ιερά και όσια και χρήζουν σεβασμού.



oliver_twisted said:


> Θα περίμενα τουλάχιστον την ίδια ευαισθησία από την πολιτεία για τις δημόσιες δηλώσεις του Γ. Λαγού της Χρυσής Αυγής στο Πέραμα για τους Αιγύπτιους ψαράδες, όταν λίγες ώρες μετά έγιναν οι γνωστές επιθέσεις στη μονοκατοικία με τους πέντε Αιγύπτιους.


Πριν ευαισθητοποιηθεί η πολιτεία για την ΧΑ θα πρέπει να ευαισθητοποιηθεί για κάποιους άλλους που δεκαετίες τώρα δέρνουν, σπάνε καίνε και μένουν στο απυρόβλητο.



oliver_twisted said:


> Τι τα μπλέκεις, θα μου πείτε...Ναι, τι τα μπλέκουμε...


Δεν είνα θέμα μπλεξίματος. Όποιος παραβιάζει τον νόμο να υφίσταται τις συνέπειες, άνευ διακρίσεων.


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 6, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ που αμφισβητώ όλα τα δόγματα όλων των θρησκειών, δηλαδή, είμαι κάργα βλάσφημη, προφανώς. Και το αν είμαι κακόβουλη ή όχι, θα το κρίνει ο εκάστοτε δικαστής, θρησκόληπτος ή μη. Ωραία.


Η αμφισβήτηση απάντων των δογμάτων είναι δικαίωμά σου. Η προσβολή όμως είναι τιμωρητέα πράξη.



AoratiMelani said:


> Και στο αναμεταξύ συζητάμε πού οδηγεί μια κοινωνία όπου δεν τολμάς να πεις κουβέντα για τα πιστεύω ορισμένων, επειδή είναι εύθικτοι. Αυτό που πρέπει να αλλάξει δεν είναι το ύφος της σάτιρας, αλλά η αντίληψη ότι οι θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις οφείλουν να απολαμβάνουν κάποιο είδος ασυλίας από σάτιρα, ακόμη και από αμφισβήτηση. Να κατανοήσουν οι θρήσκοι ότι δεν μπορούν να απαιτούν να είναι στο απυρόβλητο επειδή πληγώνονται βαθιά όταν σατιρίζει κάποιος τα "ιερά και όσιά" τους. Δυο μέτρα και δυο σταθμά δεν έχει.
> 
> Σαφώς και προφανώς όμως, η ποινικοποίηση της σάτιρας, καλόγουστης ή όχι, σκληρής ή όχι, είναι απαράδεκτη. Η όλη συζήτηση παραπάνω δείχνει ότι δεν διαφωνεί κανείς σε αυτό.


Ερώτηση: υπάρχουν όρια μεταξύ σάτυρας και προσβολής;
Ερήτηση (δις): αναγνωρίζεις ιερά και όσια τα οποία χρήζουν σεβασμό, ναι ή όχι;




bernardina said:


> Τον Παΐσιο θα μπορούσα ακόμα και να τον καταλάβω και να τον συμπονέσω. Τους θαυματοκάπηλους, αυτή την ψυχική και πνευματική πανούκλα που εμπορεύεται ελπίδα εξαργυρώνοντας την απόγνωση των ανθρώπων, τούς σιχαίνομαι και τους μισώ.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτό. Να επισημάνω κάτι. Το παστίτσιο γιατί το έβαλε στον Άγιο Παΐσιο; Δεν θά ήταν σωστός αν το έβαζε στους θαυματοκάπηλους;
Οι θαυματοκάπηλοι πρέπει να στηλιτεύονται, ο Άγιος όμως χρήζει σεβασμού.
Συμφωνείς ή διαφωνείς;


----------



## rogne (Feb 6, 2016)

@ Archangelos: Καταλαβαίνεις ότι η σάτιρα λειτουργεί συνεκδοχικά, έτσι; Ο Παστίτσιος, ή, ξέρω 'γω, η... συνουσιαζόμενη Αγία Τριάδα του _Charlie Hébdo_, είναι φιγούρες που χρησιμοποιούν τον Παΐσιο ή την Αγία Τριάδα για να τα βάλουν με τους θαυματοκάπηλους, την οργανωμένη χριστιανική θρησκεία κλπ. Πιστεύεις όντως ότι το επίδικο σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι ο Παΐσιος, αν ήταν καλός ή κακός άνθρωπος, ή το τριαδικό δόγμα, αν είναι καλή ή κακή θεολογία; Ο πατέρας, η μάνα ή το παιδί της oliver που γράφεις παραπάνω, τίνος πράγματος θα ήταν συνεκδοχή; Αν δεν την πιάνεις τη διαφορά, προφανώς κανένα πρόσωπο ή σύμβολο δεν μπορεί ποτέ να γίνει αντικείμενο σάτιρας, αφού τα πάντα μπορείς να επιλέξεις να τα δεις ως τέτοια, να αρνηθείς ότι παραπέμπουν οπουδήποτε αλλού: π.χ. ο Ντόναλντ Τραμπ είναι Ιερό και Απαραβίαστο Πρόσωπο με Απόλυτη Αυταξία, και θα έπρεπε να απαγορεύεται η προσβολή του (κι αυτός οικογένεια και παιδάκια έχει, άλλωστε), ομοίως και του Τιμίου Σταυρού (γιατί το μόνο που μπορεί να αντιπροσωπεύει είναι αυτό που δείχνει σε σένα, το μαρτύριο του Χριστού), της Αστερόεσσας (γιατί το μόνο που μπορεί να αντιπροσωπεύει είναι η ύπαρξη ενός έθνους) και πάει λέγοντας.


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 7, 2016)

rogne said:


> @ Archangelos: Καταλαβαίνεις ότι η σάτιρα λειτουργεί συνεκδοχικά, έτσι; Ο Παστίτσιος, ή, ξέρω 'γω, η... συνουσιαζόμενη Αγία Τριάδα του _Charlie Hébdo_, είναι φιγούρες που χρησιμοποιούν τον Παΐσιο ή την Αγία Τριάδα για να τα βάλουν με τους θαυματοκάπηλους, την οργανωμένη χριστιανική θρησκεία κλπ.


Αν έχω κάτι μαζί σου θα τα βάλω μαζί σου. Δεν θα επιτεθώ στον πατέρα σου ή στο παιδί σου προκειμένου να πλήξω εσένα.

Μεταξύ των ακολούθων της όποιας εκκλησίας υπάρχουν πολλοί γελοίοι. Χρησιμοποιώ την λέξη ακολούθων διότι άλλο είναι ο πιστός, ο συνεπής πιστός που ξέρει σε τι πιστεύει και πιστεύει εμπράκτως, κι άλλος ο ακόλουθος που φέρνει περισσότερο σε οπαδό παρά σε πιστό. Αυτούς σατυρίστε τους όσο θέλετε. Θα είμαι μαζί σας. Δώσανε αφορμή κι αιτία, το τραβάει ο οργανισμός τους.

Όσο για τον Ντόναλντ Τραμπ, αν έχεις με τον κυριο σατύρισε τον ή στηλίτευσε τον. Η διαφορά του Αγίου Παϊσίου είναι ότι εκείνος δεν έδωσε αιτία, ούτε αφορμή. Αν ο ίδιος ο Άγιος είχε δώσει την αφορμή θα δεχόμουν την σάτιρα εις το πρόσωπό του.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 7, 2016)

Archangelos said:


> Να σου θέσω ένα ερώτημα. Αν έπαιρνα την φωτογραφία του πατέρα σου ή της μητέρας σου ή του παιδιού σου κι έκανα καλλιτεχνίες με παστίτσιο ώστε να την βγάλω στο διαδίκτου και να γελάει ο κόσμος θα σου άρεσε; Κάποια πράγματα είναι ιερά και όσια και χρήζουν σεβασμού.


Δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, αλλά ακόμα και εάν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι, υπάρχει οδός αποκατάστασης της βλάβης και αυτή είναι των πολιτικών δικαστηρίων. Αν για κάθε προσβολή του εντελώς υποκειμενικού αισθητηρίου του καθένα καταφεύγαμε στα ποινικά δικαστήρια ζητώντας στερητικές της ελευθερίας ποινές, τότε θα έπρεπε αυτό να ισχύει για όλες ανεξαιρέτως τις θρησκείες και τις μη θρησκείες - όπως λέει παραπάνω ο rogne. Η αφορμή την οποία αναφέρεις είναι εξάλλου υποκειμενική.



Archangelos said:


> Πριν ευαισθητοποιηθεί η πολιτεία για την ΧΑ θα πρέπει να ευαισθητοποιηθεί για κάποιους άλλους που δεκαετίες τώρα δέρνουν, σπάνε καίνε και μένουν στο απυρόβλητο.


Η πολιτεία καλά έκανε και ευαισθητοποιήθηκε για τη ΧΑ, όπως καλά κάνει και ευαισθητοποιείται για όλους όσοι σκοτώνουν, δέρνουν και βρίζουν όπως οι εν λόγω - αυτό δα έλειπε. 

Το να λέμε να μην ευαισθητοποιηθεί για το ένα μέχρι να ευαισθητοποιηθεί για το άλλο εξάλλου μπορεί να πάρει πολλές μορφές, π.χ. «ε, γιατί συλλαμβάνουν τόσους παιδεραστές τελευταία, δεν έχουν πιάσει όλους τους φοροφυγάδες». Καταλαβαίνουμε εξάλλου όλοι μας ότι είναι αδύνατον να υπάρχει 100% ανταπόκριση της δικαιοσύνης σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις παρανομίας, ιδίως από τη στιγμή που λείπει ανθρώπινο δυναμικό.



Archangelos said:


> Δεν είνα θέμα μπλεξίματος. Όποιος παραβιάζει τον νόμο να υφίσταται τις συνέπειες, άνευ διακρίσεων.


Ο νόμος όμως δεν είναι πάντα δίκαιος και σωστός και γι' αυτό ο νομοθέτης τον επικαιροποιεί. Ας πούμε δεν μπαίνουν πια οι μοιχοί στη φυλακή ούτε απαλλάσσεται ο βιαστής μιας γυναίκας από το έγκλημά του αν την παντρευτεί.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 7, 2016)

Archangelos said:


> Όποιος παραβιάζει τον νόμο να υφίσταται τις συνέπειες, άνευ διακρίσεων.


Καταλαβαίνεις όμως ότι στην περίπτωση του Παστίτσιου ΔΕΝ παραβιάστηκε κανένας νόμος, αφού ακόμα κι ο παλαιολιθικός νόμος περί βλασφημίας δεν καλύπτει τα πρόσωπα που ειρωνευόταν ο Παστίτσιος. Ο Λοΐζος καταδικάστηκε μόνο και μόνο για να ικανοποιηθεί η αγανάκτηση των θρησκευόμενων και για να επιδείξει τη δύναμή της η εκκλησία.




Archangelos said:


> Η αμφισβήτηση απάντων των δογμάτων είναι δικαίωμά σου. Η προσβολή όμως είναι τιμωρητέα πράξη.
> 
> Ερήτηση (δις): αναγνωρίζεις ιερά και όσια τα οποία χρήζουν σεβασμό, ναι ή όχι;


Προφανώς και όχι: μόνο τα πρόσωπα αξίζουν σεβασμό, εφόσον τον έχουν κερδίσει. Οι απόψεις, οι ιδέες και οι πεποιθήσεις πρέπει πάντοτε να κρίνονται και ενίοτε να καταδικάζονται - και ιδίως οι θρησκείες, που επιδιώκουν να ρυθμίσουν τη ζωή των ανθρώπων σύμφωνα με αυθαίρετες «θεϊκές» εντολές.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 7, 2016)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αγιοποιήθηκε τελικά ο Παΐσιος; Γιατί νόμιζα ότι καταχρηστικά τον αποκαλούσαν άγιο και ότι δεν είχε ληφθεί τέτοια απόφαση από τους αρμόδιους αγιοποίησης (χαχαχα) της εκκλησίας. Τελικά το σήκωσε το κύπελο [σα δεν ντρέπομαι!] τον πήρε τον τίτλο;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 7, 2016)

Archangelos said:


> Η αμφισβήτηση απάντων των δογμάτων είναι δικαίωμά σου. Η προσβολή όμως είναι τιμωρητέα πράξη.


Η προσβολή των* δογμάτων* κτγμ δεν είναι τιμωρητέα πράξη.



Archangelos said:


> Ερώτηση: υπάρχουν όρια μεταξύ σάτυρας και προσβολής;


Όχι. 
Η σάτιρα ενδεχομένως να προσβάλλει. 



Archangelos said:


> Ερήτηση (δις): αναγνωρίζεις ιερά και όσια τα οποία χρήζουν σεβασμό, ναι ή όχι;


Όχι.

Αναγνωρίζω αξίες τις οποίες θα ήθελα να σέβονται και οι συμπολίτες μου όπως εγώ.
Ορισμένες από αυτές σε κοινωνικό απλώς επίπεδο, ορισμένες άλλες και σε θεσμικό.
Δεν τις ονομάζω όμως "ιερά" και "όσια", δεν τις θεωρώ υπεράνω αμφισβήτησης αλλά αντικείμενο συζήτησης και διαπραγμάτευσης, και δεν συμπεριλαμβάνω σε αυτές τα θρησκευτικά δόγματα.



Archangelos said:


> Το παστίτσιο γιατί το έβαλε στον Άγιο Παΐσιο;


Αν μου επιτρέπεις να απαντήσω, αν και δεν με ρώτησες: δεν ξέρουμε γιατί το έβαλε, θα πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε τον ίδιον. 
Εγώ υποθέτω ότι το έβαλε ενδεχομένως επειδή θεώρησε ότι ο "άγιος" δεν ήταν πράγματι άγιος, δεν είχε δηλαδή καμιά αξία παραπάνω από οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο (ίσως να είχε και λιγότερη από άλλους ανθρώπους, ακριβώς επειδή περνιόταν για "άγιος", δηλαδή για "κάτι παραπάνω").
Αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος βέβαια, να το έβαλε για άλλους λόγους. 




Archangelos said:


> Οι θαυματοκάπηλοι πρέπει να στηλιτεύονται, ο Άγιος όμως χρήζει σεβασμού.
> Συμφωνείς ή διαφωνείς;


Και πάλι δεν με ρώτησες, αν μου επιτρέπεις όμως απαντώ:
Διαφωνώ. 

Αν κάποιοι θεωρούν ότι ο Α ή ο Β είναι "άγιος" δηλαδή έχει κάποια εγγενή αξία παραπάνω από άλλους ανθρώπους και ως εκ τούτου χρήζει μεγαλύτερου σεβασμού, είναι δικός τους λογαριασμός. Ας τον σεβαστούν αυτοί όσο θέλουν. Ας μην έχουν όμως την ίδια απαίτηση από όλους.

Επιπλέον καλό θα ήταν να κανουμε δύο διακρίσεις μέσα στο κεφάλι μας:
1. μεταξύ της _κοινωνικής αξίωσης_ για σεβασμό και της _θεσμικής επιβολής_ του σεβασμού μέσω ποινών.
2. μεταξύ της προσβολής ιδεών (αγιότητα, θρησκευτικές μορφές, θρησκευτικό δόγμα κ.τ.ό.) και προσβολής ανθρώπων. 
Και όχι, οι φιγούρες των αγίων και των θεοτήτων δεν είναι ισάξιες με εμάς και με τους συγγενείς μας για να χρήζουν της ίδιας νομικής προστασίας από την εξύβριση και την συκοφαντία.

Αν κάποιος έβρισε τον Παΐσιο, ας του κάνουν μήνυση για προσβολή μνήμης νεκρού οι συγγενείς του Παΐσιου ή όποιος έχει σχετικό έννομο συμφέρον. Επειδή πρόσβαλε τον Παΐσιο ως _άνθρωπο_, όχι ως _ιδέα _("άγιο"). Διαφορετικά ας τον αφήσουν ήσυχο. 

Καταλαβαίνω ότι ξενίζει πολύ τους πιστούς η ιδέα να απαρνηθούν την κοινωνικά κεκτημένη προστασία της υπερευαισθησίας ως προς το δόγμα τους και τα σύμβολά τους, αλλά ειλικρινά δεν γίνεται να συνυπάρξουμε ισότιμα με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Στην τελική, ας προβληματιστούν λιγάκι και οι πιστοί με αφορμή τη σάτιρα, και ας μάθουν ότι δεν μπορούν να έχουν τα πάντα στο απυρόβλητο με την δικαιολογία της "ιερότητας" (η οποία καθορίζεται από τις υποκειμενικές πεποιθήσεις του δικού τους μόνο δόγματος).


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2016)

Χτες παρακολούθησα μια ενδιαφέρουσα παρλάτα, μιάμιση ώρα ένας κωμικός πάνω στο σανίδι να μιλάει στο κατεξοχήν νεανικό κοινό του και να εισπράττει πολλά γέλια για τον κόπο του. Μεγάλο μέρος του προγράμματος είχε να κάνει με τα παράλογα της θρησκείας. Αμφισβήτηση, με τρόπο σχεδόν τρυφερό, της ιερότητας του Χριστού, της Παναγίας, της Γένεσης κλπ. Αν όχι άμεση, οπωσδήποτε υποδόρια, επίθεση στην πίστη σύγχρονων ανθρώπων στο παράλογο της θρησκευτικής παράδοσης. Το υλικό μού φάνηκε πρωτότυπο, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι απέξω κι ολόκληρο τον Κάρλιν (που είχε πει πολύ χειρότερα). Ευχαριστήθηκα πολύ το γεγονός ότι δεν εμφανίστηκε καμιά Αστυνομία των Θρησκευτικών Ηθών, δεν σηκώθηκε καμιά κυρία Λουκά να απειλήσει με το πυρ το εξώτερο. Όσοι είχαν έρθει, είχαν έρθει να παρακολουθήσουν σάτιρα, γνωρίζοντας ότι η σάτιρα οφείλει να είναι ανίερη, οφείλει να προσβάλλει αυτά που εσύ θεωρείς ιερά. Η σάτιρα είναι η αμφισβήτηση πάνω στην οποία χτίζεται ο πολιτισμός. Οι σταθερές αξίες θα αντέχουν στη σάτιρα, η υποκρισία και το παράλογο θα καταρρέουν. 

Στο κοινό διακρίναμε κάποιον κύριο που «κουμπωνόταν» κάθε φορά που το χιούμορ ξεπερνούσε τα όρια της δικής του πίστης. Αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι η φυσιολογική, η πολιτισμένη αντίδραση. Αν ήθελε ο κύριος, θα μπορούσε να πάει στο δικό του σανίδι και να διακωμωδήσει κι αυτός τις δικές μας υποκρισίες. Ως εκεί όμως.


----------

